# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ի՞նչ առարկա կուզենայիք անցնել, որ չեք անցել

## Ուլուանա

Առաջարկում եմ էստեղ գրել, թե ինչ առարկա(ներ) կուզենայինք անցնել/անցած լինել դպրոցում, բուհերում, որ չենք անցել/անցնում, բայց կարծում եք, որ հետաքրքիր և/կամ օգտակար կլիներ անցնելը։ Գրելիս նաև նշեք, թե որ բուհի որ ֆակուլտետում եք սովորել/սովորում, կամ եթե դեռ դպրոցական եք, դա նշեք։ 

Հ. Գ. Թեք գծիկներն ինչ–որ շատ ստացվեցին, բայց հուսով եմ՝ կդիմանաք  :Jpit: ։

----------

Enna Adoly (30.04.2013), Rammstein (01.05.2013), Ruby Rue (30.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Կուզեմ սովորեմ լատիներեն և Տոլքիենի էլֆերենը
11-րդ դասարան,հուսով եմ դեռ կհասցնեմ))

----------


## Ruby Rue

Չնայած որոշել եմ աստղագետ դառնալ, բայց դպրոցում աստղագիտություն չենք անցել: 
«Ավագ դպրոց» կոչվող չարիքի առաջին շրջանավարտներից եմ. դպրոցս անցյալ տարի եմ ավարտել: Դառնալով ԿԳՆ-ի փորձաճագարը, մենք ոչ միայն նոր կրթական համակարգից օգուտ չստացանք, այլև հին համակարգի լավ բաները կորցրինք: Մեր նախորդ շրջանավարտները մի տարի նորմալ աստղագիտություն էին անցնում՝ առանձին գրքով, մենք ընդհանրապես չանցանք, իսկ մեզանից փոքրերի ժամանակ՝ արդեն կցեցին ֆիզիկային ու ամեն ինչ խառնեցին իրար:
Հա, մեկ էլ կուզենայի, որ «Հայոց Եկեղեցու Պատմություն» առարկայի փոխարեն «Կրոնի պատմություն» անցնեինք բարձր դասարաններում: :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Հիմա սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ-ի Ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.05.2013), Ուլուանա (30.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չնայած կարծում եմ՝ հարցադրումից պիտի պարզ լիներ, բայց մի հատ էլ հատուկ նշեմ, որ նկատի ունեմ էնպիսի առարկաներ, որոնք ոչ թե պարզապես կուզենայիք սովորել, այլ գտնում եք, որ հենց դպրոցում կամ տվյալ բուհում ճիշտ կլիներ անցնելը՝ հաշվի առնելով նաև հենց տվյալ ուսումնական հաստատությունը, ոչ թե միայն ձեր անձնական նախասիրությունները։ Այսինքն՝ էնպիսի առարկաներ, որոնք ճիշտ կլիներ մտցնել ծրագրի մեջ բոլորի համար։ Ասենք, էլֆերենը որևէ ուսումնական ծրագրի մեջ մտցնելու հիմնավորում մի քիչ դժվար է գտնել, իմ կարծիքով  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Չնայած կարծում եմ՝ հարցադրումից պիտի պարզ լիներ, բայց մի հատ էլ հատուկ նշեմ, որ նկատի ունեմ էնպիսի առարկաներ, որոնք ոչ թե պարզապես կուզենայիք սովորել, այլ գտնում եք, որ հենց դպրոցում կամ տվյալ բուհում ճիշտ կլիներ անցնելը՝ հաշվի առնելով նաև հենց տվյալ ուսումնական հաստատությունը, ոչ թե միայն ձեր անձնական նախասիրությունները։ Այսինքն՝ էնպիսի առարկաներ, որոնք ճիշտ կլիներ մտցնել ծրագրի մեջ բոլորի համար։ Ասենք, էլֆերենը որևէ ուսումնական ծրագրի մեջ մտցնելու հիմնավորում մի քիչ դժվար է գտնել, իմ կարծիով ։


որ որոշումներ կայացնելու ,բիթլսի ֆաների պատրաստում դաս կա,էլֆերեն էլ կլինի:Եթե չեմ սխալվում բրիտանական քոլեջներից մեկում այդպիսի առարկա պաշտոնապես կա:

----------

Ուլուանա (30.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> որ որոշումներ կայացնելու ,բիթլսի ֆաների պատրաստում դաս կա,էլֆերեն էլ կլինի:Եթե չեմ սխալվում բրիտանական քոլեջներից մեկում այդպիսի առարկա պաշտոնապես կա:


Քոլեջում կարող ա լինել՝ կախված մասնագիտությունից։ Հնարավոր ա, որ կոնկրետ նեղ մասնագիտացման դեպքում շատ էլ տեղին առարկա լինի էդ ասածդ։ Նույնը նաև էլֆերենը կարող ա տեղին լինել կոնկրետ նեղ մասնագիտացման դեպքում, բայց միջնակարգ կամ ավագ դպրոցում խելքին մոտ չի, էլի, չես համոզի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Քոլեջում կարող ա լինել՝ կախված մասնագիտությունից։ Հնարավոր ա, որ կոնկրետ նեղ մասնագիտացման դեպքում շատ էլ տեղին առարկա լինի էդ ասածդ։ Նույնը նաև էլֆերենը կարող ա տեղին լինել կոնկրետ նեղ մասնագիտացման դեպքում, բայց միջնակարգ կամ ավագ դպրոցում խելքին մոտ չի, էլի, չես համոզի ։


 http://fantasykingdom.narod.ru/ruself.htm
մանրից սկսեմ)
 Вода: нэн,հմ...անունիս նմանա չէ ջուրը,ես էլ ասեմ խի եմ ջուր շատ սիրում :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Մենք դպրոցում աշխարհագրություն չենք անցել: Ծրագրով անցնում էինք, նույնսիկ դասաժամեր ունեինք ու դասատու, բայց 4 տարի նույն բանն էր ասում ՝ կարմիր փայտից լավ օժիտացու կահույք են պատրաստում: Ու ես ինչքան էլ հետագայում փորձեցի տեղավորվել ունեցածս ժամանակի մեջ ու ինքս սովորել, մեկ ա, շատ քիչ բան մնաց գլումս, քանի որ համակարգված ձևով չսովորեցի: Կարող ա էնքան էլ թեմայի շրջանակներում չի, բայց կուզեի ինսիտուտում էլ անցնեինք աշխարհագրություն, գոնե մի կիսամյակ, ընդհանուր զարգացվածության համար, թե չէ գուգըլ-ըրթով գուգլ-մափզով բան չեմ սովորում:

Հա, մել էլ մի բան: Դպրոցում երգ-երաժշտություն առարկա կար, որի ընթացքում չեմ հիշում թե ինչ էինք սովորում ու չգիեմ էլ, հիմա կա էդպիսի առարկա, թե չէ, բայց ինձ թվում ա գոնե նոտաներն իմանալը ՝ սոլի բանալու, պետք են մարդուն:

----------

Enna Adoly (01.05.2013), Yevuk (01.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ինչ հավես թեմա ա:

Մի քանի առարկա կնշեմ:

Կարծեմ ժամանակին ակումբում մի ամբողջ թեմա եմ բացել էդ առարկայի հետ կապված, բայց էստեղ էլ կնշեմ: Կարծում եմ՝ շատ կարևոր ա արտասահմանյան գրականություն անցնելը, թեկուզ հայ գրականության դասաժամերի փոխարեն: Հայ գրականության էն քանակը, որ խցկում են մեր ուղեղը, լրիվ ավելորդ ա: Կարելի ա հանգիստ խղճով դա կրճատել, տեղն արտասահմանյանին էլ ծանոթացնել:

Մյուս առարկան, որ կուզեի լիներ, լրացուցիչ օտար լեզուն ա: 

Երրորդ առարկան էլ, որ կուզեի մի քիչ այլ կերպ դասավանդվեր, պատմությունն ա: Չգիտեմ՝ մյուս դպրոցներում ոնց, բայց մեզ մոտ մի տեսակ ոնց որ մոռացած լինեին, որ հայոց պատմությունից բացի ուրիշ պատմություն էլ ենք անցնում: Իսկ էդ ուրիշն էլ հիմնականում Ռուսաստանի պատմություն էր, աշխարհից լրիվ բեխաբար էինք լինում: Մի անգամ իմ ընկերներից մեկը շատ լավ նկատեց. դպրոցում մեզ սովորացնում են, որ Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինը Գերմանիայի ու Սովետի միջև ա: Այ կուզեի, որ համաշխարհային պատմությունն իսկականից համաշխարհային լիներ: Չեմ ասում՝ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ, բայց գոնե գաղափար կազմեինք:

Ու ընդհանրապես, շատ կուզեի, որ ընտրովի առարկաների պրակտիկան էլ մտներ մեզ մոտ: Նայեք, ասեցի օրինակ լրացուցիչ օտար լեզու, բայց դա կարար ընտրովիներից լիներ: Իսկ մեզ մոտ ավելի շուտ ընտրովի ա, թե որ առարկան ավելի լավ անցնես, էն էլ որոշ դպրոցներում: 

Հա՛, մեկ էլ կուզենայի, որ արվեստի հետ կապված դասերը շատ լինեին, մեկ էլ զանազան սպորտաձևերը ֆիզկուլտուրայից բացի: Օրինակ Պրահայի մեր դպրոցում սովորական ֆիզկուլտից բացի լողն էլ էր պարտադիր: Ու համ էլ մինչև ահագին բարձր դասարաններ երաժշտություն ու նկարչություն էինք անցնում: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ կային նաև բազմաթիվ լրացուցիչ խմբակներ, որոնք կարող էիր հաճախել դասերից հետո ու որոնք հենց դպրոցի դասատուներն էլ ղեկավարում էին:

----------

Enna Adoly (01.05.2013), One_Way_Ticket (01.05.2013), Ruby Rue (01.05.2013), Yevuk (01.05.2013), Աթեիստ (01.05.2013), Ասկանիո (09.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (01.05.2013), Ուլուանա (01.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, ինչ վերաբերում ա բուհին, ապա ես ավելի շուտ մի հսկայական ցանկ կկազմեի էն առարկաների, որոնք չպիտի անցնեինք  :Jpit:  նենց որ ավելի լավ ա սուս մնամ: Չնայած էլի. կուզեի, որ բուհում էլ էդ ճկունությունը լիներ լրացուցիչ առարկաներ ընտրելու: Թե չէ մեր բուհում էդ սաղ ընտրովիները զիբիլ էին: ուֆ լավ է, չեմ խոսում:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.05.2013), Ուլուանա (01.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էս ինչ հավես թեմա ա:
> 
> Մի քանի առարկա կնշեմ:
> 
> Կարծեմ ժամանակին ակումբում մի ամբողջ թեմա եմ բացել էդ առարկայի հետ կապված, բայց էստեղ էլ կնշեմ: Կարծում եմ՝ շատ կարևոր ա արտասահմանյան գրականություն անցնելը, թեկուզ հայ գրականության դասաժամերի փոխարեն: Հայ գրականության էն քանակը, որ խցկում են մեր ուղեղը, լրիվ ավելորդ ա: Կարելի ա հանգիստ խղճով դա կրճատել, տեղն արտասահմանյանին էլ ծանոթացնել:
> 
> Մյուս առարկան, որ կուզեի լիներ, լրացուցիչ օտար լեզուն ա: 
> 
> Երրորդ առարկան էլ, որ կուզեի մի քիչ այլ կերպ դասավանդվեր, պատմությունն ա: Չգիտեմ՝ մյուս դպրոցներում ոնց, բայց մեզ մոտ մի տեսակ ոնց որ մոռացած լինեին, որ հայոց պատմությունից բացի ուրիշ պատմություն էլ ենք անցնում: Իսկ էդ ուրիշն էլ հիմնականում Ռուսաստանի պատմություն էր, աշխարհից լրիվ բեխաբար էինք լինում: Մի անգամ իմ ընկերներից մեկը շատ լավ նկատեց. դպրոցում մեզ սովորացնում են, որ Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինը Գերմանիայի ու Սովետի միջև ա: Այ կուզեի, որ համաշխարհային պատմությունն իսկականից համաշխարհային լիներ: Չեմ ասում՝ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ, բայց գոնե գաղափար կազմեինք:
> ...


Երազանքների գիրկը ընկա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կուզենայի դպրոցներում օտար լեզուների դասաժամերը շատ լինեին և կուզենայի նաև, որ համաշխարհային պատմությունն ավելի խորացված ու նորմալ անցնեինք:

Երկուսն էլ շատ պիտանի են: Պատմության լավ իմացությունը կյանքում պետք է գալիս շատ: Համ էլ հետաքրքիր է:

----------

Claudia Mori (01.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Այս ցուցակը դպրոցին է վերաբերում*

1, Անգլերենը ավելի խորացված, ինչպես նաեւ ֆրանսերեն ու գերմաներեն
2, Մաթեմատիկան ավելի մատչելի ձեւով
3,Համակարգչային հմտություններ ու լիքը ծրագրեր, այդ թվում նաեւ ծրագրավորողների համար նախատեսված ծրագրեր:
4, Տարբեր տեսակի պարեր ու ամենաքիչը երկու երաժշտական գործիք:
5, Համաշխարհային գրականություն:
6,Հոգեբանություն, փիլիսոփայություն, սոցիոլոգիա

Ու էլի լիքը բաներ  :Smile: 

*Բուհում*

1, Մշակութաբանություն ու արվեստաբանություն շատ ավելի ընդլայնված ձեւով
2,Մենեջմենթ եւ մարկետինգ
3,Մաթեմատիկա հումանիտար հոսքերում
5,ծրագրավորման տարբեր առարկաներ
6, օրենքներ ավելի խորացված ձեւով
7,Հաշվապահություն
8,մարդկային ռեսուրսների կառավարում
9,Տնտեսագիտություն խորացված ձեւով

Ու էլի լիքը բաներ  :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (01.05.2013), Ruby Rue (01.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013), Yevuk (01.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, Կարինեն լավ նկատեց. ծրագրավորում  :Jpit:

----------


## Yevuk

Ես էլ կցանկանայի, որ դպրոցում պարտադիր դասավանդվեր երաժշտություն (գոնե տարրական գիտելիքներ) + երաժշտական գրականություն, երգ, պար, արվեստ, նկարչություն: Ու նաև կցանկանայի, որ սպորտի վրա ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնեին: Ու շախմատը հանեին դպրոցներից: Ոչ մեկ ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ չէ շախմատ խաղալ իմանալ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է իմ բուհին` Ֆրանսիական համալսարանին, ես հիմնականում գոհ եմ եղել բոլոր առարկաներից: Ոչ մի ավելորդ առարկա չենք անցել, մենակ մի երկուսի դասախոսներն են վատը եղել: 
Հիշում եմ, որ մեր փիլիոսփայության դասախոսը ասում էր, որ ցանկանում է հասնել նրան, որ մագիստրատուրայում դասավանդեր "Ճարտասանություն և արդյունավետ հաղորդակցման հիմունքներ" առարկան: Շատ կցանկանայի, որ դա անցնեինք:

----------

Enna Adoly (01.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա, ի դեպ, լսել եմ՝ դպրոցներում հիմա «Առողջ ապրելակերպ» են դասավանդում: Չգիտեմ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ են անցնում, բայց կուզենայի, որ մեր ժամանակ էլ նման բան լիներ: 

Դրանով կարելի է առողջ սերունդ կրթել: Մոտիվացնել երեխային, որովհետև ոնց հասկացել եմ մեր ֆիզկուլտուրայի դասատուները հաջող չեն հիմնականում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ նորմալ չեն զբաղվում: Հիմա իհարկե չգիտեմ, բայց ինչ պիտի փոխված լիներ...

Այնպիսի սերունդ կրթեին, որի արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները 13 տարեկանից դպրոցի կողքի դալդա տեղերում թաքուն չծխեին ու դրա փոխարեն գնային որևիցե մարզական խմբակ: 

Անառողջ ապրելակերպն ու ֆիզկուլտուրայով չզբաղվելն է պատճառը, որ մեր տղաներն ու աղջիկները ֆիզիկապես աննորմալ տեսք են ստանում: Տղաները՝ տախտակ դոշ կամ 15 տարեկանում՝ արդեն կերած խմած փոր, աղջիկներն էլ հաստ քամակ ու իրար կպած ազդրեր:

Հետո իհարկե տարիների ընթացքում մեծանալով՝ նախկին երեխաները դա փորձում են շտկել, բայց հո ամեն ինչ չի կարող ստացվել: Կմախքը վաղուց ձևավորվել է:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.05.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ես էլ կցանկանայի, որ դպրոցում պարտադիր դասավանդվեր երաժշտություն (գոնե տարրական գիտելիքներ) + երաժշտական գրականություն, երգ, պար, արվեստ, նկարչություն: Ու նաև կցանկանայի, որ սպորտի վրա ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնեին: Ու շախմատը հանեին դպրոցներից: Ոչ մեկ ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ չէ շախմատ խաղալ իմանալ:
> :


ես սխալ գիտեմ, թե՞ մենակ իմ սովորած դպրոցի տարրական դասարանում պարտադիր է երաժշտությունն ու նկարչություն անցնելը՝ տարական գիտելիքները. չնայած պարտադիր չեմ համարում, ինչքան էլ երգիս դասատուն ինձ չսիրեց՝ ամբողջ օրը մի տող երգել էր պահանջում, չէի կարում՝ հանդեսներին կանգնում էի վերջում ու բերանս բացում- փակում էի, կամ նկարչությունը ասում էր աչքերդ փակ խզբզում ես, ուզում ես նկար համարեմ: Մեկ է երկուսից էլ 0 մնացի. 

*Աշխատանքի ուսուցումը*- ես անցել եմ, իմ դպրոցում եղել է՝ հիմա չգիտեմ, ոնց որ հանել են: Տղաներին տանում էին փայտ կտրել էին տալիս, ծառ էին տնկում, հողը մշակում՝ չնայած մենք էլ ենք դրանք արել, աղջիկներին էլ սեղան դասավորելը, կարելը, սալաթներ ու խմորեղեններ պատրաստելն էին սովորեցնում: Այդ ժամանակվա գրած տորթերից միշտ էլ սարքում եմ.

մեկ էլ հոգեբանւթյունը պարտադիր գոնե մի տարի արժի սովորեցնել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> մեկ էլ հոգեբանւթյունը պարտադիր գոնե մի տարի արժի սովորեցնել:


Երեխաները կհասկանա՞ն հոգեբանություն: :Smile:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Երեխաները կհասկանա՞ն հոգեբանություն:


9 - 12 դասարաններում ինչո՞ւ չեն հասկանա.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես սխալ գիտեմ, թե՞ մենակ իմ սովորած դպրոցի տարրական դասարանում պարտադիր է երաժշտությունն ու նկարչություն անցնելը՝ տարական գիտելիքները. չնայած պարտադիր չեմ համարում, ինչքան էլ երգիս դասատուն ինձ չսիրեց՝ ամբողջ օրը մի տող երգել էր պահանջում, չէի կարում՝ հանդեսներին կանգնում էի վերջում ու բերանս բացում- փակում էի, կամ նկարչությունը ասում էր աչքերդ փակ խզբզում ես, ուզում ես նկար համարեմ: Մեկ է երկուսից էլ 0 մնացի.


Ցավոք, մեր դպրոցներում դրանք որպես «անլուրջ» առարկաներ էին: Այ, երգը հենց հանդես-մանդեսի համար էր: Ախմախ երգեր էին սովորացնում, հետո ստիպում, որ երգենք: Դա երաժշտությունից տարրական գիտելիք չի: Իսկ օրինակ Պրահայի դպրոցում երաժշտության դասերին մեզ զանազան գործիքներ էին տալիս, ասում՝ մի երգ պատրաստեք, ներկայացրեք: Հա, տեղն էկած դեպքում երգեր էլ էինք սովորում, բայց դա էլ շատ պորֆեսիոնալ էր արվում:

Նույնն էլ նկարչությունը: Բան չէին սովորացնում: Թեման տալիս էին, պիտի նկարեիր, ընդ որում՝ ֆլոմաստերով կամ էլ մատիտով, ինչին դասընկերներդ միշտ թարս էին նայում: Իսկ նույն Պրահայի դպրոցում նկարելու տարբեր միջոցներ ենք փորձել: Սկսած վրձինով, վերջացրած ականջ մաքրիչով ու սպունգով ինչ ասես չենք օգտագործել նկարելու համար:




> *Աշխատանքի ուսուցումը*- ես անցել եմ, իմ դպրոցում եղել է՝ հիմա չգիտեմ, ոնց որ հանել են: Տղաներին տանում էին փայտ կտրել էին տալիս, ծառ էին տնկում, հողը մշակում՝ չնայած մենք էլ ենք դրանք արել, աղջիկներին էլ սեղան դասավորելը, կարելը, սալաթներ ու խմորեղեններ պատրաստելն էին սովորեցնում: Այդ ժամանակվա գրած տորթերից միշտ էլ սարքում եմ.
> 
> մեկ էլ հոգեբանւթյունը պարտադիր գոնե մի տարի արժի սովորեցնել:


Հըմ, հա, աշխատանքի ուսուցումն էլ... մի պատուհաս էլ էդ առարկան է: Մեր դպրոցում մենք մենակ եսիմ քանի տարի ասեղնագործություն ենք անցել: Ու՞մ ա դա պետք: Հա, պետք ա խոհարարությունը որպես պարտադիր առարկա մտցնել, ընդ որում՝ երկու սեռերի համար էլ: Ֆինլանդիայում անում են, դրա համար ամեն դպրոց պարտադիր խոհանոց ունի:

----------

Stranger_Friend (01.05.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 9 - 12 դասարաններում ինչո՞ւ չեն հասկանա.


Չնայած, հա… Կհասկանան: Մեր ժամանակ դժվար թե հասկանայինք:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Բուհում*
> 
> 1, Մշակութաբանություն ու արվեստաբանություն շատ ավելի ընդլայնված ձեւով
> 2,Մենեջմենթ եւ մարկետինգ
> 3,Մաթեմատիկա հումանիտար հոսքերում
> 5,ծրագրավորման տարբեր առարկաներ
> 6, օրենքներ ավելի խորացված ձեւով
> 7,Հաշվապահություն
> 8,մարդկային ռեսուրսների կառավարում
> ...


Դպրոցի մասին գրածիդ դեռ չեմ անդրադառնում, բայց բուհի ցուցակիդ հեչ համաձայն չեմ  :Jpit: ։ Նախ լրիվ տնտեսագիտական թեքումով ստացվեց։ Օրինակ, ինչի՞ պիտի ցանկացած բուհում մենեջմենթ և մարքետինգ, հաշվապահություն ու խորացված տնտեսագիտություն անցնեն։ Մենք էդ նշածներիդ մեծ մասը չենք անցել, բայց, մեկ ա, էլի, էնքան շատ հանրակրթական առարկաներ էինք անցնում, որ մասնագիտականի համար ժամանակ չէր մնում, ժամանակի մեծ մասը ծախսում էինք բազմաթիվ հանրակրթական առարկաների տակից դուրս գալու վրա։ Կոնկրետ տնտեսագիտություն անցել ենք երկու թե երեք սեմեստր ու ես համարում եմ, որ շատ էր նույնիսկ. կարելի էր մի սեմեստրով սահմանափակվել։ Դրա փոխարեն կուզենայի նորմալ թարգմանչություն անցնեինք, որ մասնագիտական էր, բայց ընդամենը մի սեմեստր թարգմանության տեսություն անցանք, մի սեմեստր՝ գործնական, էն էլ վերջին սեմեստրում, երբ դասերն արդեն կիսատ–պռատ էին անցկացվում։

Հ.Գ. Սենց որ նայում եմ բոլորի առաջարկներին, էդ բոլորը ուսումնական ծրագրերում տեղավորելու համար հարկավոր ա մինիմում տասնհինգ տարվա դպրոց, մի տասը տարվա էլ բուհ  :LOL: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013)

----------


## Yevuk

> ես սխալ գիտեմ, թե՞ մենակ իմ սովորած դպրոցի տարրական դասարանում պարտադիր է երաժշտությունն ու նկարչություն անցնելը՝ տարական գիտելիքները. չնայած պարտադիր չեմ համարում, ինչքան էլ երգիս դասատուն ինձ չսիրեց՝ ամբողջ օրը մի տող երգել էր պահանջում, չէի կարում՝ հանդեսներին կանգնում էի վերջում ու բերանս բացում- փակում էի, կամ նկարչությունը ասում էր աչքերդ փակ խզբզում ես, ուզում ես նկար համարեմ: Մեկ է երկուսից էլ 0 մնացի. 
> 
> *Աշխատանքի ուսուցումը*- ես անցել եմ, իմ դպրոցում եղել է՝ հիմա չգիտեմ, ոնց որ հանել են: Տղաներին տանում էին փայտ կտրել էին տալիս, ծառ էին տնկում, հողը մշակում՝ չնայած մենք էլ ենք դրանք արել, աղջիկներին էլ սեղան դասավորելը, կարելը, սալաթներ ու խմորեղեններ պատրաստելն էին սովորեցնում: Այդ ժամանակվա գրած տորթերից միշտ էլ սարքում եմ.
> 
> մեկ էլ հոգեբանւթյունը պարտադիր գոնե մի տարի արժի սովորեցնել:


Ուրիշ դպրոցներում ճիշտն ասաց չգիտեմ, թե ոնց է եղել, բայց իմ դպրոցում երգ չենք անցել: Նկարչության դասն էլ սահմանափակվում էր ջահել դասատուի մեր ալբոմներում աղջիկներ նկարելով: Ձեռքի աշխատանք մենք էլ ենք անցել. տիկնիկներ էինք պատրաստում ավելից ու պատռած չուլկիներից  :Jpit: : 
Ես շատ կցանկանայի, որ այօրվա ԲՈԼՈՐ երիտասարդները դպրոցն ավարտելուց իմանային երգել, պարել, տեղյակ լինեին հայտնի կոմպոզիտորների կյանքից, նրանց գրված որոշ գործերից, իմանային հայտնի նկարիչներին, նրանց գործերը: Գոնե այդքանը: Իմ կարծիքով տվյալ ոլորտներից գոնե տարրական գիտելիքներ ունենալը կնպաստեր մեր ճաշակի երաժշտության, հագուստի, պահելաձևի և այլնի քիչ թե շատ բարձրացմանը:

Հա՜, ու մեկ էլ շա՜տ կցանկանայի, որ դպրոցներում դասավանդվեր "Էթիկայի կանոններ": Դա մեր ազգի մոտ շատ է կաղում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013)

----------


## Peace

1. Քաղաքագիտություն
2. Սեռական դաստիրակություն
3. Հայ երաժշտության պատմություն

Երեքն էլ դպրոցում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, մեր ժամանակ մի ցածր դասարաններում «Հայրենի բնություն» առարկա էինք անցնում, որը, ինչպես Հայաստանի դպրոցներում շատ ուրիշ առարկաների վերնագրեր, էնքան էլ չէր համապատասխանում առարկայի բովանդակությանը։ Հիշում եմ՝ դասագրքում ամենաբազմազան նյութեր կային՝ քաղաքավարության կանոններից ու ծաղիկների խնամքից, վերջացրած մազերի խնամքով ու բնության, եղանակի հետ կապված զանազան ինֆորմացիայով։ Ու էդ ամենը նույն դասագրքում  :Jpit: ։ Կարծեմ 2-4–րդ դասարաններում էինք անցնում, այսինքն՝ էդ դասարաններում հաստատ անցել ենք, գուցե առաջինում էլ ենք անցել, ուղղակի առանց դասագրքի։ Հետո էդ առարկան, փաստորեն, բաժանվեց մեծ ծանոթ բազմաթիվ առանձին առարկաների։ Ուղղակի Եվուկը որ ասեց էթիկայի կանոնների մասին, դրանից հիշեցի։ Հիմա էլ կարծեմ «կյանքի հմտություններ» կոչվող առարկա են անցնում, համենայնդեպս, լսել եմ, որ ինչ–որ դպրոցներում անցնում են, ենթադրում եմ, որ նման բաներ են նաև ներառված մեջը։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *1. Քաղաքագիտություն*
> 2. Սեռական դաստիրակություն
> 3. Հայ երաժշտության պատմություն
> 
> Երեքն էլ դպրոցում:


Քաղաքագիտությու՞ն  :Shok: ։ Լավ, էլի։ Որպես ի՞նչ։ Մեղք չե՞ն էդ էրեխեքը։ Բուհում մի կերպ էի հանդուրժում էդ առարկան. կյանքիցս բազմաթիվ տարիներ խլեց, մնում էր մի էդքան էլ դպրոցում խլած լիներ, ու ես արդեն երևի կենդանի չլինեի  :LOL: ։

----------

Stranger_Friend (01.05.2013), Yevuk (01.05.2013), Մարկիզ (01.05.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ուրիշ դպրոցներում ճիշտն ասաց չգիտեմ, թե ոնց է եղել, բայց իմ դպրոցում երգ չենք անցել: Նկարչության դասն էլ սահմանափակվում էր ջահել դասատուի մեր ալբոմներում աղջիկներ նկարելով: Ձեռքի աշխատանք մենք էլ ենք անցել. տիկնիկներ էինք պատրաստում ավելից ու պատռած չուլկիներից : 
> Ես շատ կցանկանայի, որ այօրվա ԲՈԼՈՐ երիտասարդները դպրոցն ավարտելուց իմանային երգել, պարել, տեղյակ լինեին հայտնի կոմպոզիտորների կյանքից, նրանց գրված որոշ գործերից, իմանային հայտնի նկարիչներին, նրանց գործերը: Գոնե այդքանը: Իմ կարծիքով տվյալ ոլորտներից գոնե տարրական գիտելիքներ ունենալը կնպաստեր մեր ճաշակի երաժշտության, հագուստի, պահելաձևի և այլնի քիչ թե շատ բարձրացմանը:
> 
> Հա՜, ու մեկ էլ շա՜տ կցանկանայի, որ դպրոցներում դասավանդվեր "Էթիկայի կանոններ": Դա մեր ազգի մոտ շատ է կաղում:


Դա ուրիշ: Բայց իմ դասարանում երգի դասը սահմանափակվում էր լավ երգողներին միջոցառման պատրաստելով, նկարչությունն էլ գերազանցիկներին գովելով: Ոչ մի նկարիչ ու երաժիշտ չենք անցել՝ իսկ դրանք ավելի հարմար է, քան երգել ստիպելը: Պարի խմբակն էլ, որ մի երկու տարի պարտադիր լիներ՝ վատ չէր լինի:

Ինչքան լսում եմ, հիմա շատ դպրոցներում մաթեմատիկան էլ է անպետք դարձել, չնայած այդպես էլ կար.

----------

Մարկիզ (01.05.2013)

----------


## Yevuk

> Ժող, մեր ժամանակ մի ցածր դասարաններում «Հայրենի բնություն» առարկա էինք անցնում, որը, ինչպես Հայաստանի դպրոցներում շատ ուրիշ առարկաների վերնագրեր, էնքան էլ չէր համապատասխանում առարկայի բովանդակությանը։ Հիշում եմ՝ դասագրքում ամենաբազմազան նյութեր կային՝ քաղաքավարության կանոններից ու ծաղիկների խնամքից, վերջացրած մազերի խնամքով ու բնության, եղանակի հետ կապված զանազան ինֆորմացիայով։ Ու էդ ամենը նույն դասագրքում ։ Կարծեմ 2-4–րդ դասարաններում էինք անցնում, այսինքն՝ էդ դասարաններում հաստատ անցել ենք, գուցե առաջինում էլ ենք անցել, ուղղակի առանց դասագրքի։ Հետո էդ առարկան, փաստորեն, բաժանվեց մեծ ծանոթ բազմաթիվ առանձին առարկաների։ Ուղղակի Եվուկը որ ասեց էթիկայի կանոնների մասին, դրանից հիշեցի։ Հիմա էլ կարծեմ «կյանքի հմտություններ» կոչվող առարկա են անցնում, համենայնդեպս, լսել եմ, որ ինչ–որ դպրոցներում անցնում են, ենթադրում եմ, որ նման բաներ են նաև ներառված մեջը։


"Կյանքի հմտություն" մենք էլ էին անցում: Կարգին դասերից մեկն էր: Հիշում եմ՝ որ ամեն դասին կար մի իրավիճակ, որից ամեն մեկս փորձում էինք դուրս գալ: Ու հերթով ասում էին մեր կարծիքը, քննարկում ու բանավիճում էինք: Նաև շատ տեղեկություններ էինք իմանում կյանքի տարբեր իրավիճակների մասին, օրինակ՝ եթե ընկերդ ՁՒԱՀ-ով հիվանդ է, դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է իր հետ չխոսել. ՁԻԱՀ-ը օդային ճանապարհով չի անցում: Նման հետաքրքիր փաստեր... Շատ կարևոր առարկա է եղել իմ կյանքում ու շատ բան եմ սովորել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.05.2013), Մարկիզ (01.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.05.2013), Ուլուանա (01.05.2013)

----------


## Yevuk

> Դա ուրիշ: Բայց իմ դասարանում երգի դասը սահմանափակվում էր լավ երգողներին միջոցառման պատրաստելով, նկարչությունն էլ գերազանցիկներին գովելով: Ոչ մի նկարիչ ու երաժիշտ չենք անցել՝ իսկ դրանք ավելի հարմար է, քան երգել ստիպելը: Պարի խմբակն էլ, որ մի երկու տարի պարտադիր լիներ՝ վատ չէր լինի:
> 
> Ինչքան լսում եմ, հիմա շատ դպրոցներում մաթեմատիկան էլ է անպետք դարձել, չնայած այդպես էլ կար.


Այ էդ ստիպելը շատ վատ է: Իհարկե բնությունից տրված ձայն ոչ բոլորն են ունենում, բայց դա առիթ չի, որ երեխային կոտրես ու հանդեսներին թույլ չտաս մասնակցել: Երգ առարկայի իմաստը, կարծում եմ, ավելի շատ երգի տեխնիկան սովորեցնելու մեջ է, թե ինչպես ճիշտ շնչել, թե ինչպես չերգել կոկորդով, ինչպես նաև գամմաներ երգերը և նոտաներ իմանալը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.05.2013), Ուլուանա (01.05.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս էլ հիշեցի մի քանի առարկա, որ տեսականորեն անցնում էինք, բայց կուզեի որ իսկականից անցեինք։
Դպրոցում
1. Անգլերեն (օտար լեզու)
2. Քիմիա
3. Ֆիզիկա
4. Աստղագիտություն (սա ընդհանրապես չենք անցել)
5. Համաշխարհային գրականություն (զզվում էի պարտադրված հայկականից իրանց պապիկ թագավորով)

Ինստիտուտում (բժշկական, դեղագիտական)
1. Հոգեբանություն (վայ էն անցնելուն)
2. էթիկա

Հիմա էն առարկաները, որոնց վրա անտեղի ժամանակ ենք ծախսել
Դպրոցում
1. երգ, երաժշտություն
2. լսել եմ նոր առարկաներ են մտցրել՝ Շախմատ, Հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն - Տղուս ասելու եմ դրանց լուրջ չվերաբերվի ինչա թե դրանք դպրոցական ծրագրում են։

Ինստիտուտում (սրանց համար ռեկտորին գյուլլել էր պետք
1. Մեղվաբուծություն (կամ մեղվաբուժություն) - տենց էլ չհասկացանք
2. փիլիոսոփայություն
3. քաղաքագիտություն (էս կարգի ինչ որ բան էր)
4. 8 տարբեր քիմիաներից առնվազն կեսը
5. լատիներեն (սա լրիվ վերացնել ա պետք, բժիշկների ռուսերեն գրածը ոչ պակաս անհասկանալի ա)

Կարծում եմ, էլի կհիշեմ, կգրեմ, կրթությունիցս լավ վառված եմ ։)

----------


## Peace

> Քաղաքագիտությու՞ն ։ Լավ, էլի։ Որպես ի՞նչ։ Մեղք չե՞ն էդ էրեխեքը։ Բուհում մի կերպ էի հանդուրժում էդ առարկան. կյանքիցս բազմաթիվ տարիներ խլեց, մնում էր մի էդքան էլ դպրոցում խլած լիներ, ու ես արդեն երևի կենդանի չլինեի ։


Որովհետև 1+1-ը չսովորեցրած, բերել միագամից բաժանում են դեմ տվել: Քաղաքագիտությունը, բացի նրանից, որ գիտություն է քաղաքականության մասին, այն նաև ուսումնասիրում է մարդու ու հասարակության կապը պետական ու ոչ պետական կառույցների հետ, ծանոթացում մարդու իրավունքներին, շահերի պաշպանությանը և այլն, որոնց մասին մեր դպրոցականների զգալի հատվածը, եթե ոչ բոլորը, ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունեն: Օր., գնում են քաղաքացիության դիմելու, բայց եթե ծնողները չհուշեն, դրա համար ուր պետք է գնալ, մոլորված կանգնած կմնան մեջտեղում: Տարրական բան է, բայց չկա: 

Կամ այսքան նախարարություններ, հասարակական կազմակերպություններ կան, նրանք չափահաս են դառնալու, հազար ու մի խնդիր են ունենալու, պետք առնչվեն այդ կառույցների հետ, չէ՞, որ չգիտեն որն ինչի համար է, ո՞նց առնչվեն: Ու քաղաքագիտություն անցնել ասելով բոլորովին էլ նկատի չունեմ, անհասկանալի բարդ տերմիններով չգիտեմինչ լեկցիաներ, այդ ամենը հանգիստ կարելի է անել քննարկումների ու գործնական միջոցառումների միջոցով, ու այս ոլորտում որքան բարձր լինի աշակերտների տեղեկացվածության մակարդակը, այնքան ավելի առողջ ու ամուր հիմքերով հասարակություն կունենանք մենք:

----------

Stranger_Friend (01.05.2013), Ուլուանա (01.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Որովհետև 1+1-ը չսովորեցրած, բերել միագամից բաժանում են դեմ տվել: Քաղաքագիտությունը, բացի նրանից, որ գիտություն է քաղաքականության մասին, այն նաև ուսումնասիրում է մարդու ու հասարակության կապը պետական ու ոչ պետական կառույցների հետ, ծանոթացում մարդու իրավունքներին, շահերի պաշպանությանը և այլն, որոնց մասին մեր դպրոցականների զգալի հատվածը, եթե ոչ բոլորը, ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունեն: Օր., գնում են քաղաքացիության դիմելու, բայց եթե ծնողները չհուշեն, դրա համար ուր պետք է գնալ, մոլորված կանգնած կմնան մեջտեղում: Տարրական բան է, բայց չկա: 
> 
> Կամ այսքան նախարարություններ, հասարակական կազմակերպություններ կան, նրանք չափահաս են դառնալու, հազար ու մի խնդիր են ունենալու, պետք առնչվեն այդ կառույցների հետ, չէ՞, որ չգիտեն որն ինչի համար է, ո՞նց առնչվեն: Ու քաղաքագիտություն անցնել ասելով բոլորովին էլ նկատի չունեմ, անհասկանալի բարդ տերմիններով չգիտեմինչ լեկցիաներ, այդ ամենը հանգիստ կարելի է անել քննարկումների ու գործնական միջոցառումների միջոցով, ու այս ոլորտում որքան բարձր լինի աշակերտների տեղեկացվածության մակարդակը, այնքան ավելի առողջ ու ամուր հիմքերով հասարակություն կունենանք մենք:


Եթե ասածիդ պես լինի, իհարկե, շատ օգտակար կլինի, էդ դեպքում ես էլ կուզենայի, որ անցնեին(ք), բայց իմ անցած քաղաքագիտությունը հեչ քո նկարագրածին նման չէր, չեմ կարող ասել, թե բացարձակապես բան չի տվել, բայց շատ քիչ բան ա տվել ինձ, ու ստացած ինֆորմացիայի մեծ մասն ուղղակի ավելորդ էր, իմ կարծիքով։

----------

Peace (01.05.2013), Աթեիստ (01.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինստիտուտում (սրանց համար ռեկտորին գյուլլել էր պետք
> 1. Մեղվաբուծություն (կամ մեղվաբուժություն) - տենց էլ չհասկացանք
> 2. փիլիոսոփայություն
> 3. քաղաքագիտություն (էս կարգի ինչ որ բան էր)
> 4. 8 տարբեր քիմիաներից առնվազն կեսը
> 5. լատիներեն (սա լրիվ վերացնել ա պետք, բժիշկների ռուսերեն գրածը ոչ պակաս անհասկանալի ա)
> 
> Կարծում եմ, էլի կհիշեմ, կգրեմ, կրթությունիցս լավ վառված եմ ։)


Սպասի ես հիշացնեմ  :Jpit: 
Տնտեսագիտություն, գենդերային ուսուցում (չնայած աչքիս դուք սա չեք անցել), բոլոր տեսակի լեզուները (կարծում եմ՝ բուհ ընդունված մարդն արդեն պիտի ինչ-որ չափով տիրապետի որոշակի օտար լեզուների ու եթե զգա՝ էնքան էլ չէ, ինքը փորձի բացը լրացնել), իրավագիտություն, կրոնագիտություն, հայ մշակույթի պատմություն: Էս ցանկի մեջ կար նաև բիոէթիկա առարկան, որը, կարծում եմ, պետք ա անցնել:




> Որովհետև 1+1-ը չսովորեցրած, բերել միագամից բաժանում են դեմ տվել: Քաղաքագիտությունը, բացի նրանից, որ գիտություն է քաղաքականության մասին, այն նաև ուսումնասիրում է մարդու ու հասարակության կապը պետական ու ոչ պետական կառույցների հետ, ծանոթացում մարդու իրավունքներին, շահերի պաշպանությանը և այլն, որոնց մասին մեր դպրոցականների զգալի հատվածը, եթե ոչ բոլորը, ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունեն: Օր., գնում են քաղաքացիության դիմելու, բայց եթե ծնողները չհուշեն, դրա համար ուր պետք է գնալ, մոլորված կանգնած կմնան մեջտեղում: Տարրական բան է, բայց չկա: 
> 
> Կամ այսքան նախարարություններ, հասարակական կազմակերպություններ կան, նրանք չափահաս են դառնալու, հազար ու մի խնդիր են ունենալու, պետք առնչվեն այդ կառույցների հետ, չէ՞, որ չգիտեն որն ինչի համար է, ո՞նց առնչվեն: Ու քաղաքագիտություն անցնել ասելով բոլորովին էլ նկատի չունեմ, անհասկանալի բարդ տերմիններով չգիտեմինչ լեկցիաներ, այդ ամենը հանգիստ կարելի է անել քննարկումների ու գործնական միջոցառումների միջոցով, ու այս ոլորտում որքան բարձր լինի աշակերտների տեղեկացվածության մակարդակը, այնքան ավելի առողջ ու ամուր հիմքերով հասարակություն կունենանք մենք:


Մենք դպրոցում անցել ենք նմանատիպ առարկա: Կոչվում էր իրավունք ու շատ մատչելի կերպով ծանոթացնում էր պետության կառուցվածքին, օրենքներին և այլն: Ուղղակի ցավն էն էր, որ շատերս լուրջ չէինք վերաբերվում, չնայած դասատուն ահագին լավն էր, ահագին գործնական էր դասն անցկացնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2013)

----------


## Yevuk

Մենք դպրոցում անցնում էինք "Հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն": Ու ես մինչև կյանքի վերջ պարտական կլինեմ իմ ուսուցչուհուն նրա համար, որ ոչ մի քարոզչություն չի եղել դասերի ընթացքում: Մենք անցել ենք բոլոր հայկական եկեղեցական և ոչ եկեղեցական տոները (օրինակ՝ Տյառնընդառաջ, Վարդավառ, Զատիկ, Սուրբ խաչ և այլն) և մանրամասն ուսւոմնասիրել ենք նրանց պատմությունը և խորհուրդը: Սովորել ենք, թե եկեղեցով հարսանիքը ինչ է, և հարսանիքի բոլոր արարողությունները ինչ իմաստ ունեն:

Ես կարծում եմ, որ բոլորը պետք է ԻՄԱՆԱՆ այդ ամենը, թե չէ այսօր այնքա՜ն ձևականություն կա մեր տոները նշելու մեջ ու ոչ մեկ չի գիտակցում, թե օրինակ Ձատիկին ինչու ենք ձուն կարմիր ներկում:

----------

Վոլտերա (01.05.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ բոլորը պետք է ԻՄԱՆԱՆ այդ ամենը, թե չէ այսօր այնքա՜ն ձևականություն կա մեր տոները նշելու մեջ ու ոչ մեկ չի գիտակցում, թե օրինակ Ձատիկին ինչու ենք ձուն կարմիր ներկում:


Մի կարևոր բառ մոռացար ավելացնել, բոլոր *քրիստոնյաները*, կամ որոնք իրանց այդպիսին համարում են (չնայած «Աստված» ու «Քրիստոս» բառերից էն կողմ բան չգիտեն)։ Մեկը ես շատ բարձր զանգակատնից թքած ունեմ բոլոր (այդ թվում և հայկական) եկեղեցիների ու դրանց պատմության վրա։ Ու գլուխը քարովն ա տալիս աշոտյանը, որը ոչ թե քո պես պարզապես կարծում ա, որ իմ երեխան պարտավոր ա դա իմանա, այլ պարտադրում ա դա։

Հ.Գ.
Քանի խոսեցիր զատիկից, կասե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ են ասել այդ տոնի (ու ոչ միայն այդ) հեթանոսական ակունքների մասին։ Եկեղեցու կողմից ոչնչացված քանի՞ հեթանոսական տաճարի մասին են պատմել։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մի կարևոր բառ մոռացար ավելացնել, բոլոր *քրիստոնյաները*, կամ որոնք իրանց այդպիսին համարում են (չնայած «Աստված» ու «Քրիստոս» բառերից էն կողմ բան չգիտեն)։ Մեկը ես շատ բարձր զանգակատնից թքած ունեմ բոլոր (այդ թվում և հայկական) եկեղեցիների ու դրանց պատմության վրա։ Ու գլուխը քարովն ա տալիս աշոտյանը, որը ոչ թե քո պես պարզապես կարծում ա, որ իմ երեխան պարտավոր ա դա իմանա, այլ պարտադրում ա դա։
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Քանի խոսեցիր զատիկից, կասե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ են ասել այդ տոնի (ու ոչ միայն այդ) հեթանոսական ակունքների մասին։ Եկեղեցու կողմից ոչնչացված քանի՞ հեթանոսական տաճարի մասին են պատմել։


Աթեիստ ջան աշխատիր բոլորի անունից չխոսել, սխալ կարծիք ունես քրիստոնյաների մասին, չգիտեմ թե քեզ ովքեր են ռաստ եկել: Ու ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի պարտադրում: Ձեր մեջ եղած խնդիրը մի գցեք եկեղեցու վրա

----------


## Վոլտերա

Աստղագիտություն
Արվեստ
Փիլիսոփայություն
Արտասահմանյան գրականություն
Գերմաներեն

----------

Nihil (24.05.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ ջան աշխատիր բոլորի անունից չխոսել, սխալ կարծիք ունես քրիստոնյաների մասին, չգիտեմ թե քեզ ովքեր են ռաստ եկել: Ու ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի պարտադրում: Ձեր մեջ եղած խնդիրը մի գցեք եկեղեցու վրա



Հարգելիս, մի անգամ էլ գրածս կարդա ու ասա թե որ տառն էր «բոլորի անունից»: Ի դեպ իրական քրիստոնյաներին սկի բան էլ չասեցի:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Հարգելիս, մի անգամ էլ գրածս կարդա ու ասա թե որ տառն էր «բոլորի անունից»: Ի դեպ իրական քրիստոնյաներին սկի բան էլ չասեցի:


Այսինքն ինչ ա նշանակում իրական քրիստոնյա, կբացատրես?

----------


## Վոլտերա

Կարծեմ ինքդ նշեցիր ԲՈԼՈՐ քրիստոնյաները

----------


## Diana99

Շաաաաատ կուզենայի ,որ անցնենք Առողջ ապրելակերպ առարկան,ձմեռը երբ ֆիզկուլտուրա չէինք անում տնօրենը լինելով կենսաբանության ուսուցիչ նաև մեզ հետ անցկացնում էր այդպիսի դասեր,բավականին հետաքրքիր էին անցնում:

----------


## dvgray

կա երկու առարկա, որոնք իմ կարծիքով պարտադիր է 
1. չգիտեմ անունը ինչպեսին կլինի, բայց բովանդակային մասով - "մարդու ազդեցությունը Երկիր մոլորակի վրա"... մոտավորապես այսպիսին  :Smile: 
երևի արդեն պարզ է, թե առարկայի ուսումնասիրման օբեկտը ինչ է լինելու: էկոհամակարգի, կենդանական աշխարհի վրա թողած մեր կործանարար հետևանքերը, Երկրի բնական պաշարերի օգտագերծման բացասական կողմերը... 
մի խոսքով ամենայն ջերմությամբ... երեխային "ծրագրավորել" Երկրի հանդեպ սիրով: որ նա իմանա ամեն մի պլաստիկ իրի իրական "արժեքը" ու ազդեցությունը մեր ընդանուր Տան վրա: 

2. երկրորդ առարկան կարելի է կարճ անվանել "սնունդ": ամեն ինչ սննդի տեակների մասին: նրանց քիմիական/նութրիշն/ բաղրությունը, և ազդեցությունը օրգանիզմի վար ընդանուր առմամբ, ու առանձին օրգանների վրա մասնավորապես: նաև մոտավոր, ընդանուր գիտելիքներ ժամանակակից դեղերի մասին: թե ինչ քիմիկատը որտեղ, որ դեղամիջոցային ընտանիքում  է օգտագործվուն, ու ինչ է անում - լավ ու վատ կողմերը... 
սա շատ կարևոր է ժամանակակից "բիզնես" աշխարհում իմանալ: թե ինչպես են ռեալում պատրաստվում նույն պաղպաղակը, մաքդոնալսները կոկա-կոլաները, և նմանատիպ "սննդատեսակները"

մի խոսքով, կրթել և փրկել ապագա սերունդը մուտացվելուց..

----------

Peace (01.05.2013), Yevuk (01.05.2013)

----------


## Yevuk

> Մի կարևոր բառ մոռացար ավելացնել, բոլոր *քրիստոնյաները*, կամ որոնք իրանց այդպիսին համարում են (չնայած «Աստված» ու «Քրիստոս» բառերից էն կողմ բան չգիտեն)։ Մեկը ես շատ բարձր զանգակատնից թքած ունեմ բոլոր (այդ թվում և հայկական) եկեղեցիների ու դրանց պատմության վրա։ Ու գլուխը քարովն ա տալիս աշոտյանը, որը ոչ թե քո պես պարզապես կարծում ա, որ իմ երեխան պարտավոր ա դա իմանա, այլ պարտադրում ա դա։
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Քանի խոսեցիր զատիկից, կասե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ են ասել այդ տոնի (ու ոչ միայն այդ) հեթանոսական ակունքների մասին։ Եկեղեցու կողմից ոչնչացված քանի՞ հեթանոսական տաճարի մասին են պատմել։


Ոչ մի բառ էլ չեմ մոռացել ավելացնել: Մենք ապրում ենք Հայաստնաում, ու անգամ եթե մարդը մուսուլման է և ապրում է Հայաստանում, երեխային էլ տալիս է հայկական դպրոց, երեխան պետք է տեղյակ լինի տվյալ երկրում նշվող տոներից: Ես չեմ ասում, որ պարտավոր է նշել կամ պարտավոր է լինել քրիստոնյա, բայց պարտավոր է գիտելիք ունենալ և պարտավոր է հարգել ուրիշի կրոնը և հավատքը ու այն չծաղրել:

Հ.Գ. Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր դասին, մենք շատ լավ անցել ենք, որ քրիստոնեությունը ընդունելուց հետո բոլոր հեթանոսական տաճարները ավիրել են, մենակ Գառնու տաճարն է մնացել: Ու շա՜տ լավ էլ անցեն ենք, որ շատ տոներ, օրինակ՝ Վարդավառն ու Տրնդեզը, եկել են հեթանոսությունից և հեթանոսական տոներ են, ոչ թե քրիստոնեական:

----------

Վոլտերա (01.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կա երկու առարկա, որոնք իմ կարծիքով պարտադիր է 
> 1. չգիտեմ անունը ինչպեսին կլինի, բայց բովանդակային մասով - "մարդու ազդեցությունը Երկիր մոլորակի վրա"... մոտավորապես այսպիսին 
> երևի արդեն պարզ է, թե առարկայի ուսումնասիրման օբեկտը ինչ է լինելու: էկոհամակարգի, կենդանական աշխարհի վրա թողած մեր կործանարար հետևանքերը, Երկրի բնական պաշարերի օգտագերծման բացասական կողմերը... 
> մի խոսքով ամենայն ջերմությամբ... երեխային "ծրագրավորել" Երկրի հանդեպ սիրով: որ նա իմանա ամեն մի պլաստիկ իրի իրական "արժեքը" ու ազդեցությունը մեր ընդանուր Տան վրա: 
> 
> 2. երկրորդ առարկան կարելի է կարճ անվանել "սնունդ": ամեն ինչ սննդի տեակների մասին: նրանց քիմիական/նութրիշն/ բաղրությունը, և ազդեցությունը օրգանիզմի վար ընդանուր առմամբ, ու առանձին օրգանների վրա մասնավորապես: նաև մոտավոր, ընդանուր գիտելիքներ ժամանակակից դեղերի մասին: թե ինչ քիմիկատը որտեղ, որ դեղամիջոցային ընտանիքում  է օգտագործվուն, ու ինչ է անում - լավ ու վատ կողմերը... 
> սա շատ կարևոր է ժամանակակից "բիզնես" աշխարհում իմանալ: թե ինչպես են ռեալում պատրաստվում նույն պաղպաղակը, մաքդոնալսները կոկա-կոլաները, և նմանատիպ "սննդատեսակները"
> 
> մի խոսքով, կրթել և փրկել ապագա սերունդը մուտացվելուց..


Դիվ, քո նշածներից առաջինն անցել ենք, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա երկրորդին... ախր դա ահավոր վիճելի թեմա ա, սկի բժշկականում նորմալ ընդհանուր հայտարարի չեն գալիս: Տենց առարկա անցնել կնշանակի որևէ մեկի կարծիքը պարտադրել կամ խորանալ լիքը կենսաքիմիական մեխանիզմների մեջ, որոնցով էրեխեքին հեչ պետք չի ծանրաբեռնել:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, քո նշածներից առաջինն անցել ենք, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա երկրորդին... ախր դա ահավոր վիճելի թեմա ա, սկի բժշկականում նորմալ ընդհանուր հայտարարի չեն գալիս: Տենց առարկա անցնել կնշանակի որևէ մեկի կարծիքը պարտադրել կամ խորանալ լիքը կենսաքիմիական մեխանիզմների մեջ, որոնցով էրեխեքին հեչ պետք չի ծանրաբեռնել:


առաջինի մասին չգիտեի... ես որ չէի անցել: եթե անցնում են, շատ օգտակար բան են անում:

երկրորդի մասին: ի՞նչն է վիճելի: կարծում եմ հայտնի է սննդատեակների քիմիական բաղադրությունները: դրանք ինետում լցված են:  իսկ ֆաստ ֆուդի մասին պարդադիր պետք է մատուցվի ռեալությունը: դա հլա դեռ Հայաստանում հնարավոր է անել, քանի դեռ ամերիկյան ֆաստ ֆուդը կուլ չի տվել մեր սննադատեակենրը:  /կոկա-կոլա կոչվող օրգանիզմի համար հիմնականում թույնը  համարյա թե կուլ տվեց մեր բնական լիմոնադներին, կամպոտներին, հյութերին:/

հետո մի բան էլ, Բյուր ջան  :Smile: 
դպրոցական ամեն մի առարկան չէ, որ գրված է ընդանուր հայտարարի հիման վրա: նայիր ցանկացած հասարակագիըական առարկան:
կամ ասենք հայերեն ուղղագրությունը:  հայերի մի մասը համարում ա սխալ, մեկը ճիշտ... բայց անցնում ենք չէ՞, կարող ա՞ ոչ մի ուղղագրութուն  չանցնենք, մինչև բոլորը մի ընդանուր հայտարարի գան: նույն ձև էլ ստեղ պետք ա լինի: ցանկացած դպքում ուղեղը շարժելու ջանքեր ա պետք երեխային մատուցել այս թեմաներում

----------


## Two-Face

Կուզեի գերմաներեն  ու ծրագրավորում: Այլ ոչ թե Noobs guide to computer

----------


## Two-Face

> Աթեիստ ջան աշխատիր բոլորի անունից չխոսել, սխալ կարծիք ունես քրիստոնյաների մասին, չգիտեմ թե քեզ ովքեր են ռաստ եկել: Ու ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի պարտադրում: Ձեր մեջ եղած խնդիրը մի գցեք եկեղեցու վրա



Այ ժողովուրդ, երկիրը ավիրում են, իսկ դուք դրել սենց բաների մասին եք խոսում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> առաջինի մասին չգիտեի... ես որ չէի անցել: եթե անցնում են, շատ օգտակար բան են անում:
> 
> երկրորդի մասին: ի՞նչն է վիճելի: կարծում եմ հայտնի է սննդատեակների քիմիական բաղադրությունները: դրանք ինետում լցված են:  իսկ ֆաստ ֆուդի մասին պարդադիր պետք է մատուցվի ռեալությունը: դա հլա դեռ Հայաստանում հնարավոր է անել, քանի դեռ ամերիկյան ֆաստ ֆուդը կուլ չի տվել մեր սննադատեակենրը:  /կոկա-կոլա կոչվող օրգանիզմի համար հիմնականում թույնը  համարյա թե կուլ տվեց մեր բնական լիմոնադներին, կամպոտներին, հյութերին:/
> 
> հետո մի բան էլ, Բյուր ջան 
> դպրոցական ամեն մի առարկան չէ, որ գրված է ընդանուր հայտարարի հիման վրա: նայիր ցանկացած հասարակագիըական առարկան:
> կամ ասենք հայերեն ուղղագրությունը:  հայերի մի մասը համարում ա սխալ, մեկը ճիշտ... բայց անցնում ենք չէ՞, կարող ա՞ ոչ մի ուղղագրութուն  չանցնենք, մինչև բոլորը մի ընդանուր հայտարարի գան: նույն ձև էլ ստեղ պետք ա լինի: ցանկացած դպքում ուղեղը շարժելու ջանքեր ա պետք երեխային մատուցել այս թեմաներում


Դիվ, ուղղագրության հետ կապված համեմատությունդ էնքան էլ տեղին չի, քանի որ ուղղագրության մեջ տարակարծություններն էնքան չնչին են, որ դրանց պատճառով դպրոցում ուղղագրություն չանցնելն առնվազն ծիծաղելի կլիներ։ Բայց առողջ սննդակարգի հետ կապված համաձայն եմ, որ կան դրույթներ, որոնց շուրջ բոլոր աղբյուրները համակարծիք են կարծես, օրինակ՝ բնական սննդի առավելությունը, արհեստական հավելումներով սննդի վնասակարությունը, հնարավորինս շատ թարմ մրգեր ու բանջարեղեն օգտագործելու օգտակարությունը, շաքարի ու աղի չարաշահման հետևանքները և այլն։ Նկատի ունեմ էն ակնհայտ բաները, որոնց հավաստիությունը կարծես թե ոչ ոքի համար էլ վիճելի չի, գուցե վիճելի է քանակը, բայց որպես երևույթ՝ կարծում եմ՝ երկու կարծիք չի կարող լինել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> առաջինի մասին չգիտեի... ես որ չէի անցել: եթե անցնում են, շատ օգտակար բան են անում:
> 
> երկրորդի մասին: ի՞նչն է վիճելի: կարծում եմ հայտնի է սննդատեակների քիմիական բաղադրությունները: դրանք ինետում լցված են:  իսկ ֆաստ ֆուդի մասին պարդադիր պետք է մատուցվի ռեալությունը: դա հլա դեռ Հայաստանում հնարավոր է անել, քանի դեռ ամերիկյան ֆաստ ֆուդը կուլ չի տվել մեր սննադատեակենրը:  /կոկա-կոլա կոչվող օրգանիզմի համար հիմնականում թույնը  համարյա թե կուլ տվեց մեր բնական լիմոնադներին, կամպոտներին, հյութերին:/
> 
> հետո մի բան էլ, Բյուր ջան 
> դպրոցական ամեն մի առարկան չէ, որ գրված է ընդանուր հայտարարի հիման վրա: նայիր ցանկացած հասարակագիըական առարկան:
> կամ ասենք հայերեն ուղղագրությունը:  հայերի մի մասը համարում ա սխալ, մեկը ճիշտ... բայց անցնում ենք չէ՞, կարող ա՞ ոչ մի ուղղագրութուն  չանցնենք, մինչև բոլորը մի ընդանուր հայտարարի գան: նույն ձև էլ ստեղ պետք ա լինի: ցանկացած դպքում ուղեղը շարժելու ջանքեր ա պետք երեխային մատուցել այս թեմաներում


Դիվ, հավատա, էս հարցերում ընդհանուր հայտարար չի էլ լինելու, ու ամեն ինչ շատ մութ ու խուճուճ ա, քան ուղղագրության ու նմանատիպ այլ հարցերում: Ասենք, լավ, սննդի քիմիական բաղադրությունը ոչինչ... իրականում դա մարդու անատոմիայից անցնում են, բայց դե սովորաբար դասատուները թռնում են էդ թեմաների վրայով: Բայց երբ բանը հասնում ա դեղերին, նրանց օգտակարությանն ու վնասակարությանը, ապա պետք ա մենակ մի բան անցնել. առանց բժշկի նշանակման ոչ մի դեղ չխմել, որովհետև էդ աշխարհը շատ խառն ա ու անկանխատեսելի, պետք չի էրեխեքին խառնել դրան: Ավելի լավ ա փոխարենն առաջին օգնություն անցնեն: Դա էլ հո համընդհանուր ա ու ամեն տեղ անցնում են: Մենք որ անցել ենք:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ մի բառ էլ չեմ մոռացել ավելացնել: Մենք ապրում ենք Հայաստնաում, ու անգամ եթե մարդը մուսուլման է և ապրում է Հայաստանում, երեխային էլ տալիս է հայկական դպրոց, երեխան պետք է տեղյակ լինի տվյալ երկրում նշվող տոներից: *Ես չեմ ասում, որ պարտավոր է նշել կամ պարտավոր է լինել քրիստոնյա, բայց պարտավոր է գիտելիք ունենալ և պարտավոր է հարգել ուրիշի կրոնը և հավատքը ու այն չծաղրել:*


Եվուկ ջան, բայց չե՞ս կարծում, որ էդ դեպքում նաև պետք է քրիստոնյաներն էլ համապատասխանաբար իմանան այլ կրոնների մասին, որպեսզի իրենք ի վիճակի լինեն հարգելու ուրիշի կրոնն ու հավատքը և չծաղրելու այն։ Իսկ ինչքանո՞վ է զուտ հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկան նպաստում դրան։ Ուրիշի կրոնը հարգելու համար նախ և առաջ պիտի ուրիշի կրոնն էլ մատուցվի։ Իմ կարծիքով, դրա համար պետք է ոչ թե հենց միայն հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն անցնել, այլ ընդհանուր կրոնի պատմություն, որի դեպքում բոլոր հիմնական կրոնները կներկայացվեն շատ անկեղմնակալ ձևով, որպեսզի երեխաներն իրենք կարողանան պատկերացում կազմել դրանց մասին ու նաև մի քիչ կրոնական հանդուրժողականություն սովորել։

----------

Ruby Rue (01.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013), Yevuk (01.05.2013), Աթեիստ (01.05.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Եվուկ ջան, բայց չե՞ս կարծում, որ էդ դեպքում նաև պետք է քրիստոնյաներն էլ համապատասխանաբար իմանան այլ կրոնների մասին, որպեսզի իրենք ի վիճակի լինեն հարգելու ուրիշի կրոնն ու հավատքը և չծաղրելու այն։ Իսկ ինչքանո՞վ է զուտ հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկան նպաստում դրան։ Ուրիշի կրոնը հարգելու համար նախ և առաջ պիտի ուրիշի կրոնն էլ մատուցվի։ Իմ կարծիքով, դրա համար պետք է ոչ թե հենց միայն հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն անցնել, այլ ընդհանուր կրոնի պատմություն, որի դեպքում բոլոր հիմնական կրոնները կներկայացվեն շատ անկեղմնակալ ձևով, որպեսզի երեխաներն իրենք կարողանան պատկերացում կազմել դրանց մասին ու նաև մի քիչ կրոնական հանդուրժողականություն սովորել։


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ Ուլուանայի ասածին: Դպրոցում «Հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն» դասավանդելը կրոնի պարտադրանք է, թեև օրենքով կրոնական ազատություն պետք է լինի: «Եթե հայ ես, ուրեմն՝ քրիստոնյա ես» պարտադրանքով յուրաքանչյուր դասից առաջ ստիպում էին աղոթել ու անգիր ասել դասագրքում գրվածները:
Առարկայի ցածր դասարանների ծրագիրը անցնում էինք «Հայոց Պատմություն»-ից. չեմ կարծում, որ արժի նույն բանը տարբեր ձևով մատուցել: Չնայած՝ ցածր դասարաններում գոնե հետաքրքիր բաներ էր, իսկ հետո արդեն սկսվեց քրիստոնեական աշխարհահայացքը ծամելն ու աշակերտների բերանը դնելը:
Կարծում եմ՝ 16-18 տարեկան դպրոցականները բավականին հասուն են, որ սեփական մտածելակերպն ու կրոնական հայացքներն ունենան, ուստի նրանց պետք է օգնել «Հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն»-ը փոխարինելով «Կրոնի պատմություն» առարկայով: Կրոններ ուսումնասիրելը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր է, քան ծամծմված տողեր անգիր ասելն ու ուսուցչին կրկնելը:
ՀԵՊ-ը մի վատ կողմ էլ ունի. շատ դպրոցներում այն դասավանդում են ոչ մասնագետները: Լավագույն դեպքում պատմության ուսուցիչը, բայց երբեմն գրականության, լեզվի, աշխարհագրության ուսուցիչներն են առարկան դասավանդում: Դեպք գիտեմ, որ ՀԱՅՈՑ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒ պատմությունը դասվանդել է Եհովայի վկան ու դասերի ընթացքում լա՜վ էլ քարոզչությամբ զբաղվել:
Իսկ ես 4-5 ուսուցիչ եմ ունեցել, բայց քրիստոնյա *չ*լինելով հանդերձ, իրենցից շատ բան գիտեի առարկայից:  :Sad: 

Հա, մեկ էլ ավելացնեմ, որ «Հայոց Պատմություն» առարկան դասավանդելու ձևն է չափից դուրս անիմատ: 5-9-րդ դասարաններում սկզբից մինչև վերջ անցնում ենք առարկան, հետո կրկնում ենք ավագ դպրոցի 10-12-րդ դասարաններում, ապա գնում ենք բուհ ու ստիպված լինում նույն բանը երրորդ անգամ սովորել: Հուսամ՝ գոնե մագիստրատուրայում չենք անցնի:
Իսկ համաշխարհային պատմությանը շատ քիչ ժամանակ է տրվում, իսկ ոչ հոսքային դասարաններում՝ ընդհանրապես չեն անցնում: 
Ինչպես նաև ավագ դպրոցի գրականության դասագրքերից լրիվ դուրս է մղվել համաշխարհային գրականությունը: Միջին դպրոցում նույն բաներն անցնելուց հետո, էլի ամիսներով Րաֆֆի, Մուրացան, Դեմիրճյան... Աշխարհում լիքը լավ գրողներ կան, իսկ դպրոցում գոնե պիտի ուղղորդեն աշակերտներին:
Ախր բութ չենք, որ ստիպում են նույն բանը 10 անգամ կարդալ ու սովորել: Դրանից միայն առարկաների նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունն է կորում:
Հասկանում եմ՝ պետք է մեր լեզուն, պատմությունն ու գրականությունը լավ իմանանք, բայց չի կարելի էդպիսի նեղ կաղապարներ ստեղծել ու ստիպել, որ տեղավորվենք դրանց մեջ:

Ու ընդհանրապես ասած, դպրոցներում դասավանդվող հումանիտար առարկաների մեծամասնությունը ուսուցանվում է որպես տրամաբանություն չպահանջող ու անգիր անելու առարկա: Էլ ի՞նչ գրականություն, եթե դու պետք է վերապատմես տվյալ գրքի մասին ինչ-որ «խելոք»-ի գրածը, ոչ թե սեփական կարծիքդ հայտնես,  էլ ի՞նչ պատմություն, որ ոչ թե պետք է վերլուծես իրադարձություններն ու գործիչներին, այլ իրար հետևից թվեր անգիր ասես...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013), Աթեիստ (01.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.05.2013), Ուլուանա (01.05.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

Ոչ թե կուզեի (արդեն չէի ուզի, որտեւ ինքնուրույն սովորել եմ), այլ պարտադիր պետք ա, որ մեր ճարտարապետության եւ դիզայնի ֆակուլտետում որեւէ համակարգչային ծրագիր խորացված անցնեն, մասնավորապես ArchiCAD ծրագիրը ու որեւէ Render անելու ծրագիր, թեկուզ ամենահասարակ Artlantis Studio-ն: Էսօր նախագծման մեջ արդեն ձեռքով գծելու հասկացությունը վերացել ա: Իսկ մեր ֆակուլտետում մինչեւ 3-րդ կուրս պարտադրում են ձեռքով գծել (սրան դեմ չեմ, ամեն դեպքում նենց էլ չպիտի լինի, որ ճարտարապետը մատիտ բռնել չիմանա), իսկ հետո թույլատրում են նաեւ համակարգչով արված նախագծերը, բայց թե որտեղից պիտի ուսանողը իմանա համակարգչով 3D հավաքել ու render անել, դա մեր ինստիտուտի խնդիրը չի: Մենք ընդամենը մի կիսամյակ անցել ենք հիմարագույն AutoCAD ծրագրով երկու հատ գիծ միծ գծել ու վերջ: Ով ինքնուրույն չսովորի կամ չգնա մասնավոր պարապի, հետո շանս չի ունենա աշխատանք գտնելու:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013), Աթեիստ (01.05.2013)

----------


## Yevuk

> Եվուկ ջան, բայց չե՞ս կարծում, որ էդ դեպքում նաև պետք է քրիստոնյաներն էլ համապատասխանաբար իմանան այլ կրոնների մասին, որպեսզի իրենք ի վիճակի լինեն հարգելու ուրիշի կրոնն ու հավատքը և չծաղրելու այն։ Իսկ ինչքանո՞վ է զուտ հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկան նպաստում դրան։ Ուրիշի կրոնը հարգելու համար նախ և առաջ պիտի ուրիշի կրոնն էլ մատուցվի։ Իմ կարծիքով, դրա համար պետք է ոչ թե հենց միայն հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն անցնել, այլ ընդհանուր կրոնի պատմություն, որի դեպքում բոլոր հիմնական կրոնները կներկայացվեն շատ անկեղմնակալ ձևով, որպեսզի երեխաներն իրենք կարողանան պատկերացում կազմել դրանց մասին ու նաև մի քիչ կրոնական հանդուրժողականություն սովորել։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ հետ, Անահիտ: Թող մի դաս անցնեն, որտեղ կդասավանդվեն բոլոր կրոնների մասին, որ երեխաները ինչքան հնարավոր է շատ գիտելիք ստանան, և հետո էլ, որ ամեն մեկը ինքնուրույն ընտրի և որոշի իր հավատքը և/կամ կրոնը: 

Հ.Գ. Չգիտեմ իմ բախտն է բերել, թե ոնց, բայց մեր դպրոցում մենք ոչ աղոթել ենք, ոչ էլ երբեև մեզ ասել են, որ մենք պարտավոր ենք քրիստոնյա լինել: Մեր դասը եղել է զուտ որպես գիտելիքի (ինֆորմացիայի) ստացում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2013), Աթեիստ (01.05.2013), Ինչուիկ (01.05.2013), Ուլուանա (01.05.2013)

----------


## John

Ցանկալի կլիներ դպրոցական ծրագրի մեջ տեսնել «հոգեբանություն» անունով առարկա, որը կօգներ ավելի պատրաստ լինելու հետդպրոցական կյանքին

----------


## GriFFin

«Ինչպես հայտնել հարազատին հիվանդի մահվան մասին» և «Ինչպես ասել հիվանդին իր հիվանդության մասին» առարկաներ
Կարող ա թվա անկապ բան ա ու եդ սովորելով չի, բայց ըստ իս սաել ա պետք հատուկ սովորել՝ յաթրոգենիայից խոսափելու համար :Think: 
Ասում են ԱՄՆում անցնում են ես տիպի առարկաներ
Մենքել ենք յանի անցնում առաջին կուրսում, երբ անգամ լավ չենք հասկանում ի՞նչ ա հիվանդը կամ ի՞նչ ա հիվանդությունը ու անցնում ենք ամբյոնում, որը զուրկ ա բոլոր տեսակի բարոյական արժեքներից :Angry2:  ու հենց սենց պահերը չենք անցնում, մենակ դատարկ զրույցներ ենք վարում՝ էֆթանազիայի մասին, մառազմատիկ փիլիսոփայի հետ, ով իրա անհաջող գիրքն ա ուզում մեզ վաճառի :Angry2: 
Սովորում եմ ԵՊԲՀ-ում: Ընդհանուր Բժշկության ֆակուլտետում

----------

Աթեիստ (23.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Ինչպես հայտնել հարազատին հիվանդի մահվան մասին» և «Ինչպես ասել հիվանդին իր հիվանդության մասին» առարկաներ
> Կարող ա թվա անկապ բան ա ու եդ սովորելով չի, բայց ըստ իս սաել ա պետք հատուկ սովորել՝ յաթրոգենիայից խոսափելու համար
> Ասում են ԱՄՆում անցնում են ես տիպի առարկաներ
> Մենքել ենք յանի անցնում առաջին կուրսում, երբ անգամ լավ չենք հասկանում ի՞նչ ա հիվանդը կամ ի՞նչ ա հիվանդությունը ու անցնում ենք ամբյոնում, որը զուրկ ա բոլոր տեսակի բարոյական արժեքներից ու հենց սենց պահերը չենք անցնում, մենակ դատարկ զրույցներ ենք վարում՝ էֆթանազիայի մասին, մառազմատիկ փիլիսոփայի հետ, ով իրա անհաջող գիրքն ա ուզում մեզ վաճառի
> Սովորում եմ ԵՊԲՀ-ում: Ընդհանուր Բժշկության ֆակուլտետում


ՀՔՈւՄ-ի բժշկական ամաառային ճամբարում էդ թեմայով լեկցիաներ լինում էին: Ափսոս, անցավ-գնաց:
Բայց համաձայն եմ, իրոք պետք ա անցնել, ու ոչ էն անբարոյական ամբիոնում, որտեղ անցել ենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.05.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> ՀՔՈւՄ-ի բժշկական ամաառային ճամբարում էդ թեմայով լեկցիաներ լինում էին: Ափսոս, անցավ-գնաց:
> Բայց համաձայն եմ, իրոք պետք ա անցնել, ու ոչ էն անբարոյական ամբիոնում, որտեղ անցել ենք:


Հա հիշում եմ, բայց մենք կոնկրետ քաղցկեղ ենք քննարկել ու հիվանդին ու անգլիացի ։/  Իսկ ստեղ հայեր են… Օնկոի ցիկլը վկա։

----------


## GriFFin

> Ցանկալի կլիներ դպրոցական ծրագրի մեջ տեսնել «հոգեբանություն» անունով առարկա, որը կօգներ ավելի պատրաստ լինելու հետդպրոցական կյանքին


Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ո՞ նց են դպրոցականներին Ֆրոյդի, Յունգի, հակաֆրոյդականների ու ուրիշ բաներ բացատրելու, ենել 1 տարում։ Մի գուցե ինչ— որ հոգեբանական թրեյնինգներ կամ տենց բաներ։  Մեր դպրոցում մենք թրեյնինգներ էինք անում։ Շատ օգտակար էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա հիշում եմ, բայց մենք կոնկրետ քաղցկեղ ենք քննարկել ու հիվանդին ու անգլիացի ։/  Իսկ ստեղ հայեր են… Օնկոի ցիկլը վկա։


Թեմայից շեղվում ենք, բայց անգլիացին կապ չունի: Նույն սկզբունքները պետք ա պահել:

----------


## GriFFin

> Թեմայից շեղվում ենք, բայց անգլիացին կապ չունի: Նույն սկզբունքները պետք ա պահել:


Ես քո հետ ՖԲով ու սկայպով դեռ կզրուցեմ։  Գիդես ինչքան հարց ունեմ։ ։) Հ.Գ. Ֆսյո, էլ չեմ շեղի)))

----------


## Յոհաննես

Լատիներեն  :Love:

----------

Jarre (24.05.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Լատիներեն


Omnia explicare possum.  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------

Յոհաննես (23.05.2014)

----------


## Nihil

> Աստղագիտություն
> Արվեստ
> Փիլիսոփայություն
> Արտասահմանյան գրականություն
> Գերմաներեն


լրիվ նույնն էլ ես, դա էի պատրաստվում գրել։ Կամ էլ գոնե ինչ անցնում ենք, դա նորմալ անցնենք, էլի բան է։

----------

Յոհաննես (24.05.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Ընդհանուր սեմանտիկա։ Մտածելու արվեստ։ Իմ կարծիքով սրանից կարևոր բան չկա։ 

http://www.generalsemantics.org/

----------


## John

> Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ո՞ նց են դպրոցականներին Ֆրոյդի, Յունգի, հակաֆրոյդականների ու ուրիշ բաներ բացատրելու, ենել 1 տարում։ Մի գուցե ինչ— որ հոգեբանական թրեյնինգներ կամ տենց բաներ։  Մեր դպրոցում մենք թրեյնինգներ էինք անում։ Շատ օգտակար էր։


Նախ, մի տարվա մասին խոսք չկար: Ու, երկրորդ, որպես բժիշկ մի նայի հարցին, որ Ֆրոյդն ու Յունգը չգան աչքիդ... Ի նկատի ունեի, որ մանկուց երեխեքի մեջ սերմանվի (էս ինչ բառ էր անծանոթ) որոշ սկզբունքներ, որ գուցե և էնքան էլ հոգեբանության հետ կապ չունի... հակառասիզմական, հակահոմոֆոբական տարրեր, պլյուս ինչ-որ ակցիաներ-բան անեն, օգնեն տարեցներին ինչ-որ հարցերում, կենցաղային թեկուզ... Սովորեն նաև, որ պետք չի մարդուն ծաղրել, անկախ ամեն ինչից… որ հաշմանդամությունը էդ իրականում ոչ թե պետք է վանի տվյալ մարդուց, ու հեռացնի շրջապատից, այլ բոլորովին հակառակը… ու տենց մանր-մունր լիքը բաներ, որ տենց մնում, կուտակվում ու շատերի մոտ մինչև կյանքի վերջ էլ տեղ չեն հասնում…
Ու ինչո"ւ առարկայի անունը հոգեբանություն, որտև էդ ամեն ինչը շատ անգամ ասվում ա, բայց չի բացատրվում, չի մեկնաբանվում, պրակտիկորեն ցույց չի տրվում... այ իսկ հոգեբան եթե աշխատի իրանց հետ, լավ հոգեբան, ահագին առաջընթաց կունենանք նույնիսկ 10 ատրում:

----------


## GriFFin

> Նախ, մի տարվա մասին խոսք չկար: Ու, երկրորդ, որպես բժիշկ մի նայի հարցին, որ Ֆրոյդն ու Յունգը չգան աչքիդ... Ի նկատի ունեի, որ մանկուց երեխեքի մեջ սերմանվի (էս ինչ բառ էր անծանոթ) որոշ սկզբունքներ, որ գուցե և էնքան էլ հոգեբանության հետ կապ չունի... հակառասիզմական, հակահոմոֆոբական տարրեր, պլյուս ինչ-որ ակցիաներ-բան անեն, օգնեն տարեցներին ինչ-որ հարցերում, կենցաղային թեկուզ... Սովորեն նաև, որ պետք չի մարդուն ծաղրել, անկախ ամեն ինչից… որ հաշմանդամությունը էդ իրականում ոչ թե պետք է վանի տվյալ մարդուց, ու հեռացնի շրջապատից, այլ բոլորովին հակառակը… ու տենց մանր-մունր լիքը բաներ, որ տենց մնում, կուտակվում ու շատերի մոտ մինչև կյանքի վերջ էլ տեղ չեն հասնում…
> Ու ինչո"ւ առարկայի անունը հոգեբանություն, որտև էդ ամեն ինչը շատ անգամ ասվում ա, բայց չի բացատրվում, չի մեկնաբանվում, պրակտիկորեն ցույց չի տրվում... այ իսկ հոգեբան եթե աշխատի իրանց հետ, լավ հոգեբան, ահագին առաջընթաց կունենանք նույնիսկ 10 ատրում:


Եդ տիպի անցնում ենք ` իրավունք: Հենց քո նշած պրինցիպով` *հակառասիզմական, հակահոմոֆոբական տարրեր, օգնեն տարեցներին ինչ-որ հարցերում:  Սովորեն նաև, որ պետք չի մարդուն ծաղրել, անկախ ամեն ինչից:* Ես մեր հակահոմոֆոբական դասը հիշում եմ, լավա դպրոցը չքանդվեց: Երևի ավելի շուտ ՝ էթիկան կամ դեոնտոլոգիան են համապատասխանում քո նկարագրածին :Think:

----------


## John

Դե ես տերմինալոգիայից լավ չեմ, իրավունք անցնուն են հիմա փաստորեն։ Ես էլ եմ անցել ոնց որ, բայց նույնիսկ դասատուն չի տպավորվել, ուրեմն մակերեսորեն, ձևական ենք անցել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ, մի տարվա մասին խոսք չկար: Ու, երկրորդ, որպես բժիշկ մի նայի հարցին, որ Ֆրոյդն ու Յունգը չգան աչքիդ... Ի նկատի ունեի, որ մանկուց երեխեքի մեջ սերմանվի (էս ինչ բառ էր անծանոթ) որոշ սկզբունքներ, որ գուցե և էնքան էլ հոգեբանության հետ կապ չունի... հակառասիզմական, հակահոմոֆոբական տարրեր, պլյուս ինչ-որ ակցիաներ-բան անեն, օգնեն տարեցներին ինչ-որ հարցերում, կենցաղային թեկուզ... Սովորեն նաև, որ պետք չի մարդուն ծաղրել, անկախ ամեն ինչից… որ հաշմանդամությունը էդ իրականում ոչ թե պետք է վանի տվյալ մարդուց, ու հեռացնի շրջապատից, այլ բոլորովին հակառակը… ու տենց մանր-մունր լիքը բաներ, որ տենց մնում, կուտակվում ու շատերի մոտ մինչև կյանքի վերջ էլ տեղ չեն հասնում…
> Ու ինչո"ւ առարկայի անունը հոգեբանություն, որտև էդ ամեն ինչը շատ անգամ ասվում ա, բայց չի բացատրվում, չի մեկնաբանվում, պրակտիկորեն ցույց չի տրվում... այ իսկ հոգեբան եթե աշխատի իրանց հետ, լավ հոգեբան, ահագին առաջընթաց կունենանք նույնիսկ 10 ատրում:


Հոս, քո ասածը դպրոցում անցնելիք չի, դաստիարակություն ա, որը տանն են ստանում:

----------


## John

> Հոս, քո ասածը դպրոցում անցնելիք չի, դաստիարակություն ա, որը տանն են ստանում:


Բյուր, արի դուզը խոսանք… Էս պահին սենց ա վիճակը՝ լիքը ծնողներ թքած ունեն երեխեքի վրա: Էդ երեխեքը իրավունք չունե՞ն նորմալ դաստիարակություն ստանալու: Ունեն իհարկե… Ու ո՞վ պետք է դրանով զբաղվի, եթե ծնողները թքած ունեն: Իմ կարծիքով դպրոցը, իսկ քո՞ կարծիքով: Ստեղ ծնողի հարցը չի, որ ասես ամեն իր գործն ա, ստեղ երեխայի հարցն ա, ով, որպեսզի շանսերը, որ իր ծնողի նման բառադի չի դառնա, մեծանան, պետք է լրացուցիչ դաստիարակություն, քան ծնողների չտվածն ու փողոցի լավ տղեքի հեղինակավոր կարծիքը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, արի դուզը խոսանք… Էս պահին սենց ա վիճակը՝ լիքը ծնողներ թքած ունեն երեխեքի վրա: Էդ երեխեքը իրավունք չունե՞ն նորմալ դաստիարակություն ստանալու: Ունեն իհարկե… Ու ո՞վ պետք է դրանով զբաղվի, եթե ծնողները թքած ունեն: Իմ կարծիքով դպրոցը, իսկ քո՞ կարծիքով: Ստեղ ծնողի հարցը չի, որ ասես ամեն իր գործն ա, ստեղ երեխայի հարցն ա, ով, որպեսզի շանսերը, որ իր ծնողի նման բառադի չի դառնա, մեծանան, պետք է լրացուցիչ դաստիարակություն, քան ծնողների չտվածն ու փողոցի լավ տղեքի հեղինակավոր կարծիքը


Հոս, արի մի բան հստակեցնենք: Դպրոցը դաստիարակություն ստանալու տեղ չի, էնտեղ կրթություն են ստանում: Էսօր մեր ազգի դժբախտություններից մեկն էլ էն ա, որ դպրոցը նաև որպես դաստիարակության տեղ են ընկալում, ու կեղծ հայրենասիրությունը հենց էնտեղ ա սերմանվում: Ինչ վերաբերում ա էդ բառադիներին դաստիարակության շանսից չզրկելը, ապա քո ասած խնդիրը հասարակական ա, ոչ թե կրթական: Եթե մենք ունենք ընտանիքներ, որտեղ երեխան դաստիարակություն չի ստանում, եթե էդ ընտանիքները դեռ մեծամասնություն են մեր երկրում, ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ համապատասխան առարկան կծառայի իր նպատակին, ոչ թե կդառնա ֆաշիզմի քարոզ, ոնց որ գրականությունը հայրենասիրության քարոզ ա, կրոնի պատմությունը՝ քրիստոնեության ու տենց շարունակ:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.05.2014)

----------


## John

> Հոս, արի մի բան հստակեցնենք: Դպրոցը դաստիարակություն ստանալու տեղ չի, էնտեղ կրթություն են ստանում: Էսօր մեր ազգի դժբախտություններից մեկն էլ էն ա, որ դպրոցը նաև որպես դաստիարակության տեղ են ընկալում, ու կեղծ հայրենասիրությունը հենց էնտեղ ա սերմանվում: Ինչ վերաբերում ա էդ բառադիներին դաստիարակության շանսից չզրկելը, ապա քո ասած խնդիրը հասարակական ա, ոչ թե կրթական: Եթե մենք ունենք ընտանիքներ, որտեղ երեխան դաստիարակություն չի ստանում, եթե էդ ընտանիքները դեռ մեծամասնություն են մեր երկրում, ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ համապատասխան առարկան կծառայի իր նպատակին, ոչ թե կդառնա ֆաշիզմի քարոզ, ոնց որ գրականությունը հայրենասիրության քարոզ ա, կրոնի պատմությունը՝ քրիստոնեության ու տենց շարունակ:


Բյուր ջան, իդեալական դեպքում ընտանիքը դաստիարակում է, դպրոցը՝ կրթում ու տենց շարունակ... ամեն մարդ իր դերն ունի կյանքում, բլա-բլա
Բայց ամեն ինչ տենց չի, չէ՞… Օկ: Ստեղ հարցը նրանում է, թե ի՞նչ առարկա կուզենայի անցնել, որ չեմ անցել: Բայց ես նշում եմ ոչ թե էն առարկան, ինչի կարիքը ես եմ ունեցել, այլ այն, ինչ տեսնում եմ, որ կարիքը կա, իմ պատկերացմամբ: 

«Դպրոցը նաև դաստիարակություն ստանալու համար է» միտքը գալիս ա ընդեղից, որ առաջին օրը մտնում ես դպրոց, ասում են «դպրոցը քո երկրորդ տունն է, դասղեկդ էլ 2րդ մայրը»: Այ էդ պահից սկսած, որ 6 տարեկան երեխուն տենց բան են ասում, արդեն պարտավորվածություններ ունեն էդ երեխու նկատմամբ: Ու հա՛ հենց էլ պետք  ա զբաղվեն դաստիարակությամբ: Դու ասում ես կրթության համար է դպրոցը: Իդեալական դպրոցը: Ընդեղ հաստատ չեն ասում «էս քո 2րդ տունն ա»:

Ես ասում եմ ընդամենը, որ հաճելի կլիներ նման հարցերով զբաղվող առարկա լիներ դպրոցում, որտեղ նորմալ մասնագետներ կդասավանդեին, ու, նպատակին կծառայեր: Իսկ եթե մտավախություն ունես, որ ֆաշիզմի քարոջ կդառնա, ուրեմն էս թեման կամ պետք ա փակվի, կամ, առնվազն դու չպետք ա  մտնես, որտև նույն հաջողությամբ մաթեմից որ կոմբինատորիկա են անցնում, ու իրանց բացատրում են, թե ոնց են հաշվում հավանականությունը, էդ էլ կարա վերափոխվի խաղամոլության քարոզի: Բայց լավ ա չէ՞, որ անցնում են, եթե նորմալ են անցնում:
Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ եթե «մութ ուժերն» են կառավարում կրթական համակարգը, ցանկացած առարկա էլ կարող են իրենց ձեռնտու ուղղությամբ շեղել ու իրենց ուզած քարոզն անել, նենց որ քո ասածը հիմք չի, որ դրա պատճառով չարժի տենց առարկա լինի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, իդեալական դեպքում ընտանիքը դաստիարակում է, դպրոցը՝ կրթում ու տենց շարունակ... ամեն մարդ իր դերն ունի կյանքում, բլա-բլա
> Բայց ամեն ինչ տենց չի, չէ՞… Օկ: Ստեղ հարցը նրանում է, թե ի՞նչ առարկա կուզենայի անցնել, որ չեմ անցել: Բայց ես նշում եմ ոչ թե էն առարկան, ինչի կարիքը ես եմ ունեցել, այլ այն, ինչ տեսնում եմ, որ կարիքը կա, իմ պատկերացմամբ: 
> 
> «Դպրոցը նաև դաստիարակություն ստանալու համար է» միտքը գալիս ա ընդեղից, որ առաջին օրը մտնում ես դպրոց, ասում են «դպրոցը քո երկրորդ տունն է, դասղեկդ էլ 2րդ մայրը»: Այ էդ պահից սկսած, որ 6 տարեկան երեխուն տենց բան են ասում, արդեն պարտավորվածություններ ունեն էդ երեխու նկատմամբ: Ու հա՛ հենց էլ պետք  ա զբաղվեն դաստիարակությամբ: Դու ասում ես կրթության համար է դպրոցը: Իդեալական դպրոցը: Ընդեղ հաստատ չեն ասում «էս քո 2րդ տունն ա»:
> 
> Ես ասում եմ ընդամենը, որ հաճելի կլիներ նման հարցերով զբաղվող առարկա լիներ դպրոցում, որտեղ նորմալ մասնագետներ կդասավանդեին, ու, նպատակին կծառայեր: Իսկ եթե մտավախություն ունես, որ ֆաշիզմի քարոջ կդառնա, ուրեմն էս թեման կամ պետք ա փակվի, կամ, առնվազն դու չպետք ա  մտնես, որտև նույն հաջողությամբ մաթեմից որ կոմբինատորիկա են անցնում, ու իրանց բացատրում են, թե ոնց են հաշվում հավանականությունը, էդ էլ կարա վերափոխվի խաղամոլության քարոզի: Բայց լավ ա չէ՞, որ անցնում են, եթե նորմալ են անցնում:
> Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ եթե «մութ ուժերն» են կառավարում կրթական համակարգը, ցանկացած առարկա էլ կարող են իրենց ձեռնտու ուղղությամբ շեղել ու իրենց ուզած քարոզն անել, նենց որ քո ասածը հիմք չի, որ դրա պատճառով չարժի տենց առարկա լինի


Հոս, նախ էդ երկրորդ տուն-երկրորդ մայրը լրիվ տուֆտություն ա, չպիտի ասեն: Դպրոցը չպիտի իրա վրա վերցնի դաստիարակության հարցը, որովհետև ինքը դա ֆիզիկապես չի կարա, իրավունք էլ չունի: Քո ասած «առարկայի» նորմալ մասնագետը ո՞րն ա: Կամ էդ ո՞նց պիտի անի, որ էդ գիտելիքը գործնական դառնա: Մենք էս խնդիրը, որ ունենք Հայաստանում, երկու բանի արդյունք ա. տգետ ծնողներ ու կրթական համակարգ, որը տգետ ծնողներ ա մեծացնում: Հետևաբար, եթե մնացած բոլոր առարկաները ոնց որ պետք ա դասավանդեն, ոչ թե կեղծ արժեքներ ներարկեն, շանսեր կան, որ էդ երեխան երբ մեծանա, իրա ծնողներից մի քիչ կտարբերվի ու իր երեխաներին ուրիշ կերպ կդաստիարակի:

----------


## John

> Հոս, նախ էդ երկրորդ տուն-երկրորդ մայրը լրիվ տուֆտություն ա, չպիտի ասեն: Դպրոցը չպիտի իրա վրա վերցնի դաստիարակության հարցը, որովհետև ինքը դա ֆիզիկապես չի կարա, իրավունք էլ չունի: Քո ասած «առարկայի» նորմալ մասնագետը ո՞րն ա: Կամ էդ ո՞նց պիտի անի, որ էդ գիտելիքը գործնական դառնա: Մենք էս խնդիրը, որ ունենք Հայաստանում, երկու բանի արդյունք ա. տգետ ծնողներ ու կրթական համակարգ, որը տգետ ծնողներ ա մեծացնում: *Հետևաբար, եթե մնացած բոլոր առարկաները ոնց որ պետք ա դասավանդեն, ոչ թե կեղծ արժեքներ ներարկեն*, շանսեր կան, որ էդ երեխան երբ մեծանա, իրա ծնողներից մի քիչ կտարբերվի ու իր երեխաներին ուրիշ կերպ կդաստիարակի:


Բյուր, առաջարկում սե փակե՞նք էս թեման: Եթե չէ, ուրեմն թո՛ղ որ արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը, ու պնդեմ, որ այո՛, քանի դեռ դպրոցը *առաջին օրվանից* իր վրա պարտավորություն է վերցնում, ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ գոնե, ի տարբերություն ծնողների, որ կարող են տգետ լինել կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, դպրոցը տենց չլինի, ու, մի փոքր թեկուզ, բայց դրական փոփոխություն լինի դրա շնորհիվ: Էդ իմ ցանկությունն ա, էդ իմ երազանքն ա, ես ստեղ արտահայտվում եմ էդ մասին: ԹԵ չէ ո՞վ չգիտի, որ վատ վիճակում ա մեր հասարակությունը, դաստիարակության ու կրթության մակարդակներն էլ հետը

----------


## GriFFin

> Հոս, քո ասածը դպրոցում անցնելիք չի, դաստիարակություն ա, որը տանն են ստանում:


Համաձայ չեմ Բյուրիկ,երեխեքը իրանց դաստիրակության հալալ կեսը ստանում են դպրոցում, պլուս կարող ա ընտանիքում ուրիշ դրվածք ա ՝ օրինակ հոմոֆոբական  :Sad:  Հիմա ի՞նչ երեխենել տենց մնա :Xeloq:  Համել մի հատ մեր համալսարաովել նայի էլի, են որ գալսի են առաջին կուրս սաքսաֆոն բառից ամաչում են քանի որ տգետ են ու սաքսը կապում են սեքսի հետ ու վաԴանում, իսկ հետո՝ երրորդ կուրսում սկսում են հիվանդի ֆալուսի չափը քննարկել, կներեք իհարկե արտահայտվելու համար  :Xeloq:  Ասելիքս են ա, որ կրթօջախը շատ բան ա փոխում, թե եդ մարդիկ նորմալ դաստիրակվեին և տանը , և դպրոցում կիմանային իրանց՝ երբ ոնց պահեն, որ հարցին ոնց վերաբերվեն ու տենց բաներ :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, առաջարկում սե փակե՞նք էս թեման: Եթե չէ, ուրեմն թո՛ղ որ արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը, ու պնդեմ, որ այո՛, քանի դեռ դպրոցը *առաջին օրվանից* իր վրա պարտավորություն է վերցնում, ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ գոնե, ի տարբերություն ծնողների, որ կարող են տգետ լինել կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, դպրոցը տենց չլինի, ու, մի փոքր թեկուզ, բայց դրական փոփոխություն լինի դրա շնորհիվ: Էդ իմ ցանկությունն ա, էդ իմ երազանքն ա, ես ստեղ արտահայտվում եմ էդ մասին: ԹԵ չէ ո՞վ չգիտի, որ վատ վիճակում ա մեր հասարակությունը, դաստիարակության ու կրթության մակարդակներն էլ հետը


Հոս, դպրոցն առաջին հերթին առաջին օրվանից երեխային կրթելու պարտականությունն ա իրա վրա վերցնում: Դա էլ որ անեն, իրանցից գոհ ու շնորհակալ կլինենք:
Է հա, հասկացանք, որ քո ցանկությունը, երազանքն ա: Որևէ մեկն ասում ա՝ տենց բան մի՞ ուզի: Ուղղակի քննարկում ենք:

----------


## John

> Հոս, դպրոցն առաջին հերթին առաջին օրվանից երեխային կրթելու պարտականությունն ա իրա վրա վերցնում: Դա էլ որ անեն, իրանցից գոհ ու շնորհակալ կլինենք:
> Է հա, հասկացանք, որ քո ցանկությունը, երազանքն ա: *Որևէ մեկն ասում ա՝ տենց բան մի՞ ուզի:* Ուղղակի քննարկում ենք:


դե ասում ես երաշխիք չկա, որ քաշիզմի քարոզի համար չեն օգտագործի, էդ համարյա նույնն ա, որ ասես «գործ չունես, մի ուզի տենց բան»  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայ չեմ Բյուրիկ,երեխեքը իրանց դաստիրակության հալալ կեսը ստանում են դպրոցում, պլուս կարող ա ընտանիքում ուրիշ դրվածք ա ՝ օրինակ հոմոֆոբական  Հիմա ի՞նչ երեխենել տենց մնա Համել մի հատ մեր համալսարաովել նայի էլի, են որ գալսի են առաջին կուրս սաքսաֆոն բառից ամաչում են քանի որ տգետ են ու սաքսը կապում են սեքսի հետ ու վաԴանում, իսկ հետո՝ երրորդ կուրսում սկսում են հիվանդի ֆալուսի չափը քննարկել, կներեք իհարկե արտահայտվելու համար  Ասելիքս են ա, որ կրթօջախը շատ բան ա փոխում, թե եդ մարդիկ նորմալ դաստիրակվեին և տանը , և դպրոցում կիմանային իրանց՝ երբ ոնց պահեն, որ հարցին ոնց վերաբերվեն ու տենց բաներ


Լիզ, երբևէ քեզ մոտ հարց չի՞ առաջացել, թե ոնց ա ստացվում, որ լրիվ նույն դպրոցը գնացած մի խումբ մարդիկ ինձ ու քեզ նման են դառնում, մի խումբն էլ բառադի անգրագետ հոմոֆոբներ, հարց չի՞ առաջանում, որ դպրոցի էդ տուֆտա հայրենասիրական քարոզները որոշ էրեխեքի ուղեղը լվանում ա, իսկ որոշ էրեխեք ասում են՝ դուք էլ, ձեր սուտի հայրենասիրությունն էլ: Պարզ չի՞, որ նման գաղափարական հարցերում ընտանիքն ավելի մեծ դեր ա ունենում, քան դպրոցը: Իհարկե, չեմ բացառում, որ դպրոցն էլ կարա գաղափարական փոփոխություններ ներարկի: Բայց դա ավելի քիչ ա, ու դպրոցի պարտականությունը չի: Դպրոցը եթե իրա միակ պարտականությունը՝ նորմալ կրթություն տալը կատարի, մնացած ամեն ինչն ավտոմատ կերպով իրա տեղը կընկնի:

----------

Enna Adoly (24.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե ասում ես երաշխիք չկա, որ քաշիզմի քարոզի համար չեն օգտագործի, էդ համարյա նույնն ա, որ ասես «գործ չունես, մի ուզի տենց բան»


Չէ, ուղղակի բացատրում եմ ինչու եմ ես դա անիմաստ համարում: Ներկայիս կրթական համակարգի պայմաններում դա վտանգավոր ա, իսկ նորմալ կրթական համակարգում՝ անիմաստ:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Կուզենայի դպրոցում սեռական դաստիարակություն ու առողջ ապրելակերպ անցնեինք: Մեկ էլ ֆիզկուլտուրային մի քիչ լուրջ վերաբերվեին թե ուսուցիչները, թե աշակերտները:

Թեմայում նշված հիմնական առարկաները ես անցել եմ դպրոցում. երգ-երաժշտություն, նկարչություն /չնայած ես նկարչությունից տենց էլ  0 մնացի, բոլոր աշխատանքները եղբայրս էր իմ փոխարեն նկարում/, աշխատանքի ուսուցում, կյանքի հմտություն, 8-10-րդ դասարաններում հոգեբանություն, աստղագիտություն ու ինֆորմատիկա էլ եմ անցել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, հիմա դպրոցում աստղագիտություն չե՞ն անցնում  :Shok: ։

----------


## GriFFin

> Ժող, հիմա դպրոցում աստղագիտություն չե՞ն անցնում ։


Ես 5 տարի առաջ եմ ավարտել: Եդ ժամանակ անցնում էինք  :Jpit:

----------


## Զաքար

Տասը տարի դպրոց եմ գնացել,մեկ տարի էլ ֆիզիկական կուլտուրայի հայկական պետական ինստիտուտում եմ սովորել,դպրոցում կուզենայի դասավանդվեր տրամաբանություն առարկան,որն իմ կարծիքով շատ օգտակար/օգնական կլինի նոր կյանք մտնող երիտասարդներին:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

ռոբոտիկա ))

----------


## Այբ

Դպրոցի առարկաներից մի բան հիշեցի:

Հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էինք դպրոցում անցնում «Հին դարի պատմություն»: Դասագրքի մեջ նկար կար, թե ինչպես է կապիկը դառնում մարդ: Հատկապես դա տպավորվեց նրանով, թե ինչպես ուսուցչուհին կանչեց մեր դասարանցիներից մեկին ու ստիպելով նրան ուսերը ներս գցել, մեզ «բացատրում» էր, թե ուսերը, այսինքն՝ կապիկի, ինչպես է ուղղվում և այլն:
Մի երկու տարի անց նույն ուսուցչուհին, որ մեզ «ցույց էր տալիս», թե  ինչպես են մարդիկ առաջացել կապիկներից, մեզ «Եկեղեցու պատմություն» դասավանդեց: Միանգամից էդ ուսուցչուհին աչքիցս ընկավ: 

Ինչևէ: Դեռ դպրոցից ցանկացել եմ հոգեբանություն անցնել: Ցանկությունս կատարվեց համալսարանում, բայց դասախոսի պատճառով  էդպես էլ հոգեբանություն առարկան մնաց անհասանելի:

----------

Զաքար (06.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Դպրոցի առարկաներից մի բան հիշեցի:
> 
> Հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էինք դպրոցում անցնում «Հին դարի պատմություն»: Դասագրքի մեջ նկար կար, թե ինչպես է կապիկը դառնում մարդ: Հատկապես դա տպավորվեց նրանով, թե ինչպես ուսուցչուհին կանչեց մեր դասարանցիներից մեկին ու ստիպելով նրան ուսերը ներս գցել, մեզ «բացատրում» էր, թե ուսերը, այսինքն՝ կապիկի, ինչպես է ուղղվում և այլն:
> Մի երկու տարի անց նույն ուսուցչուհին, որ մեզ «ցույց էր տալիս», թե  ինչպես են մարդիկ առաջացել կապիկներից, մեզ «Եկեղեցու պատմություն» դասավանդեց: Միանգամից էդ ուսուցչուհին աչքիցս ընկավ: 
> 
> Ինչևէ: Դեռ դպրոցից ցանկացել եմ հոգեբանություն անցնել: Ցանկությունս կատարվեց համալսարանում, բայց դասախոսի պատճառով  էդպես էլ հոգեբանություն առարկան մնաց անհասանելի:


Գիտես Այբ ջան կան որոշ եկեղեցականներ,որոնք առաջնորդվում են հետևյալ գաղափարախոսությամբ ` մարդու արտաքին տեսքն ինչ,որ ժամանակ եղել է կապիկինի նման,ուղղակի նրանց մեջ եղել է ես-ը,որն էլ նրանց ժամանակակից մարդու տեսքին է բերել էվոլուցիայի ընդացքում,ասածս այն է,որ երևի ձեր դասատունել է առաջնորդվել այս գաղափարախոսությամբ :LOL:

----------

Այբ (06.06.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> «Ինչպես հայտնել հարազատին հիվանդի մահվան մասին» և «Ինչպես ասել հիվանդին իր հիվանդության մասին» առարկաներ


դեոնտոլոգիա, որը, ի դեպ, դատականի ծրագրից եթե հանված չէր, ապա չանցանք ուղղակի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դեոնտոլոգիա, որը, ի դեպ, դատականի ծրագրից եթե հանված չէր, ապա չանցանք ուղղակի


Բիոէթիկա չե՞ք անցել ոչ բարով  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Բիոէթիկա չե՞ք անցել ոչ բարով


ոչ բարով, այո, վիա Դավթյան ՃՃՃ բայց բիոէթիկան ու դեոնտոլոգիան ոնց որ բռոկկոլին ու ծաղկակաղամբը, ինչքան էլ բռոկկոլին գաջես, ծաղկակաղամբ չի դառնա ՃՃՃ

----------


## **David**

Դպրոցում կարելի է անցնել
1.համաշխարհային գրականություն
2.Տրամաբանությու
3.Համաշխարհային պատմություն
4.Օտար լեզուներ (ընտրովի), նաև յուն ձև տարբեր սպորտաձևեր
5.Առաջին բուժոգնություն և տնտեսագիտության գոնե տարական կիրառելի գիտելիքներ(հիմնականում կառավարման մտածելակերպ ձևավորող, ոչ թե տեսական հիմարություրններ, որ էսոր դասավանդում են)
6. Էկոլոգիա, բնապահպանություն `մանկապարտեզից մինչև ԲՈՒՀ ըստ մակարդակների,,ՈՒ Գործնական կիրառության
7. Ու դպրոցում աշխատեն լավ հոգեբաններ, որ պարբերաբար հանդիպումներ կունենան սովորողների հետ, անհատական ու խմբային,տարբեր էեմաներով զրույցներ կանցկացնեն, նաև փիլիսոփայական ու առհասարակ միտքը զարգացնեն դպրոցում,,,,հոգեբաններ աշխատեն որ աշակերտի խնդիրները հասկանան ու լուծումներ առաջարկեն ,աշակերտն էլ ազատ լինելու հնարավորություն ունենա
8.Արվեստ ,մշակույթ,
Էսքանը հիշեցի, հիմա էն առարկաները, որ հանելա պետք, կամ կրճատել
1.հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն, էդ վերացնելա պետք, անկապ ժամերի ծախս, գոնե կրճատել ու դարձնել կրոնի պատմություն
2.տեխնոլոգիա,երգ,նկարչություն,շախմատ ու տենց արհեստ առարկաները թող դառնան խմբակներ, ով ցանկանա դասերից հետո թող հաճախի

ՈՒ պարտադիր բոլոր առարկաները մատչելի ու կարևոր տեղեկատվությունը,որ հետագա կյանքում հիշվի ու պետք գա ,ոչ թե էդ պահին անգիր անեն ու հետո մոռանան, Մեկել տեսականը բոլոր առարկաներումա շատ, գործնականին ավելի մեծ ուշադրությունա պետք դարձնել,քննությունների համակարգն էլ սխալ է ու առհասարակ դասավանդվող շատ առարկաների ծրագրերն ու մոտեցումներն են շատ սխալ իմ կարծիքով: մեր կրթական համակարգն ահավոր վիճակումա ,բայց կարճ կգրեմ թե չէ էդ առանձին թեմայա ու շատ երկար:

----------

Զաքար (09.06.2014)

----------


## Guest

Էտիկա/էսթետիկա

----------


## Յոհաննես

Բացատրություն կուզենայի անցնել,որ մեկը գար ու հերթով բացատրեի մեր անցած առարկաների իմաստը ու նշանակությունը էս կյանքում

----------

Varzor (06.11.2019), Ծլնգ (06.11.2019), Ուլուանա (07.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

Կյանքի համար անհրաժեշտ հմտություններ որը տար եր տարիքի համար անհրաժեշտ հմտություններ կընդգրկեր` հեծանիվ վարել, լողալ, մեքենա վարել, վրան հավաքել անտառում, խարույկ վառել, առաջին օգնություն, արտակարգ իրավիճակներում դրսևորվել, արագ սնունդ պատրաստել, պահպանակ հագնել, փողոց անցնել, ժայռ մագլցել: Շախմատից ու եկեղեցու պատմությունից ավելի կարևոր են էս ամենը:

----------

CactuSoul (15.11.2019), Varzor (06.11.2019), Յոհաննես (06.11.2019), Ուլուանա (07.11.2019), Վիշապ (06.11.2019), Տրիբուն (22.11.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Կյանքի համար անհրաժեշտ հմտություններ որը տար եր տարիքի համար անհրաժեշտ հմտություններ կընդգրկեր` հեծանիվ վարել, լողալ, մեքենա վարել, վրան հավաքել անտառում, խարույկ վառել, առաջին օգնություն, արտակարգ իրավիճակներում դրսևորվել, արագ սնունդ պատրաստել, *պահպանակ հագնել*, փողոց անցնել, ժայռ մագլցել: Շախմատից ու եկեղեցու պատմությունից ավելի կարևոր են էս ամենը:


Միաբան եմ

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Միաբան եմ


Ըստ երևույթին, ձեզ հետ միաբան են էլի լիքը մարդիկ. աղջկաս դպրոցում (աղջիկների կաթոլիկ դպրոց է), սովորեցնում են։ Բայց հագցնել։ Ու մոդելի վրա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լող։

Ես շատ լավ լողում եմ փոքր տարիքից։ Երեխեքս էլ։ Բայց լավ կլիներ, որ դպրոցում պարտադիր ուսուցում լիներ բոլոր երեխաների համար։

----------

Varzor (23.11.2019), Աթեիստ (23.11.2019), Յոհաննես (23.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լող։
> 
> Ես շատ լավ լողում եմ փոքր տարիքից։ Երեխեքս էլ։ Բայց լավ կլիներ, որ դպրոցում պարտադիր ուսուցում լիներ բոլոր երեխաների համար։


Ես անցել եմ  :LOL:  պարտադիր

----------

Աթեիստ (23.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես անցել եմ  պարտադիր


Դու էլիտար դպրոց գնացած կլինես, ջանըմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Լող։
> 
> Ես շատ լավ լողում եմ փոքր տարիքից։ Երեխեքս էլ։ Բայց լավ կլիներ, որ դպրոցում պարտադիր ուսուցում լիներ բոլոր երեխաների համար։


Սևանի ավազանում ծնվելու միակ խերը երևի. մեր կոմերում գրեթե բոլորը լողալ գիտեն:

Մի բան եմ հիշել՝ պատմեմ.

մի քանի տարի առաջ էս մեր հարևան Լիպոն մի հատ դիսկ ձեռը էկավ մեր տուն, թե բա՝  հարևան, մեր գեղի մասին կինո են նկարել, տար տես, ընտիր կինոյա.
էս կինոյի մասին էր խոսքը  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (23.11.2019), Յոհաննես (23.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Լող։
> 
> Ես շատ լավ լողում եմ փոքր տարիքից։ Երեխեքս էլ։ Բայց լավ կլիներ, որ դպրոցում պարտադիր ուսուցում լիներ բոլոր երեխաների համար։


Ապ, Հայաստանում ալպինիզմն ավելի ակտուալա  :LOL: 

Էլ չեմ ասում, որ պարտադրր շախմատի արդյունքում մի 20 տքրի հետո շախմատի աշխարհի առաջնությունը վերանվանելու են աշխարհի հայերի շախմատի առաջնություն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու էլիտար դպրոց գնացած կլինես, ջանըմ


Էլիտար էր, բայց Հայաստանում չէր

----------

